# Impeachment Hearings



## Booter (Nov 13, 2019)

Nunes' opening comments sounded more like a segment on Fox and Friends than a serious statement of the Republican's positions on the issues.  If this is all they have Trump is toast.

The opening statements from the 2 witnesses make clear how critical American support for Zelensky and the Ukraines was at this point in time.  And what a great opportunity this was for the US to help this developing democracy.  Sadly Trump could only see fit to do what was in his own best interest (and Putin's) and not our countries.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> Nunes' opening comments sounded more like a segment on Fox and Friends than a serious statement of the Republican's positions on the issues.  If this is all they have Trump is toast.
> 
> The opening statements from the 2 witnesses make clear how critical American support for Zelensky and the Ukraines was at this point in time.  And what a great opportunity this was for the US to help this developing democracy.  Sadly Trump could only see fit to do what was in his own best interest (and Putin's) and not our countries.


t will be impeached, that's a far as that will go as Republicans in the Senate are afraid of repercussions from t and his rabid supporters. McConnell may attempt to simply ignore it.


"Impeachment was established by the framers of the Constitution as a way to accuse a president of a crime and to hold a trial to determine if he is guilty of that crime. The Constitution lays out two specific actions, treason and bribery, that could lead to impeachment and removal of a president from office."


----------



## Booter (Nov 13, 2019)

GOP Chief Counsel is hammering on Hunter Biden.  I think Joe Biden is done and good riddance to the hair sniffer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

W


Booter said:


> GOP Chief Counsel is hammering on Hunter Biden.  I think Joe Biden is done and good riddance to the hair sniffer.


hat is your prediction booty?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Hilarious watching the t-publicans give speeches directed at the idiot joes out there without asking questions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

The timeline of Trump’s decision to withhold aid to Ukraine is increasingly suspicious
					

Trump ordered the aid held just ahead of a call with Ukraine’s president.




					www.vox.com


----------



## Booter (Nov 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> W
> 
> hat is your prediction booty?


I don't have one.  I'm watching the hearings with an open mind.  In addition to the arguments on both sides the hearings are providing some interesting insight of the apparatus of our State Department.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> I don't have one.  I'm watching the hearings with an open mind.  In addition to the arguments on both sides the hearings are providing some interesting insight of the apparatus of our State Department.


I haven been able to watch, who seems to have the upper hand?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> Nunes' opening comments sounded more like a segment on Fox and Friends than a serious statement of the Republican's positions on the issues.  If this is all they have Trump is toast.
> 
> The opening statements from the 2 witnesses make clear how critical American support for Zelensky and the Ukraines was at this point in time.  And what a great opportunity this was for the US to help this developing democracy.  Sadly Trump could only see fit to do what was in his own best interest (and Putin's) and not our countries.


"Witnesses"..... if by that you mean hearsay, then I guess so. 

You've really bought into this! Lol!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I haven been able to watch, who seems to have the upper hand?


Reality, none of t-publican defense stood beyond people like you nor made sense.
"They eventually got the military aid so its ok."
Attempting a crime and not being successful doesn't change the criminality thereof.
"This is second hand hearsay so is irrelevant."
If the White House wasn't blocking/going to court over the appearance of those directly involved (which in itself draws suspicion and is obstruction) we would have first hand knowledge beyond what t and mulvaney have already openly admitted.
"Obama should have done more"
Point being?
The t-publicans only had faux talking points a conspiracy theories, image that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t will be impeached, that's a far as that will go as Republicans in the Senate are afraid of repercussions from t and his rabid supporters. McConnell may attempt to simply ignore it.
> 
> 
> "Impeachment was established by the framers of the Constitution as a way to accuse a president of a crime and to hold a trial to determine if he is guilty of that crime. The Constitution lays out two specific actions, treason and bribery, that could lead to impeachment and removal of a president from office."


That’s a reach


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 13, 2019)

Can't we all just vote next year and let the best man or woman win by voting?  My favorite QB of all time said it best,
"The only thing I've noticed in our political environment today and maybe it started a few years ago -- it's really right, it's really left, and it's really angry, and it's ugly, and it's hostile,"  TB
Left, Left, Left Right left!!!! Left is all over this Lion.  Let the Lion go and see if America wants him to be President again.  He does represent about half the country for better or worse.  I think we can all agree the ones on the Left and the Right have the most to lose.  This is nonsense and frankly embarrassing.  It all started for me in Jan 2017.  My attorney friends on FB starting attacking any of us who even hinted of being slightly right of center. We were told if any of us voted for Mr Trump then the friendship is over.  I don't vote much living in Cali and I didn't vote in 2016.  However, screw you for telling me who I can and who I can't vote for. Lastly, I think must of them have some dirt on their hands.  Let's all do a do over, forgive Hillary, Joe, Hunter, Comey, Shiff, Brennan, Flynn, Manafort, Clapper, Peter, Lisa and all the other actors.  Here are the ground rules for next years election contest:  Electoral College winner takes home the hardware


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reality, none of t-publican defense stood beyond people like you nor made sense.
> "They eventually got the military aid so its ok."
> Attempting a crime and not being successful doesn't change the criminality thereof.
> "This is second hand hearsay so is irrelevant."
> ...


Where’s that whistler at?


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> Nunes' opening comments sounded more like a segment on Fox and Friends than a serious statement of the Republican's positions on the issues.  If this is all they have Trump is toast.
> 
> The opening statements from the 2 witnesses make clear how critical American support for Zelensky and the Ukraines was at this point in time.  And what a great opportunity this was for the US to help this developing democracy.  Sadly Trump could only see fit to do what was in his own best interest (and Putin's) and not our countries.



*Rep Devin Nunes smoked the pussy ass " Turd " to his right.....*

*Now it would be quite a sight Friday if Devin Nunes would 
turn to his right and neck punch Adam Schiff for Brains  *
*on LIVE TV....!

The President has committed NO CRIME, ZERO, ZILCH, NADA
and you dumb ass Democratic Lemming know it.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s a reach


You don't know how it works do you? Impeachment that is, among a long list of other things you have shown to have no grasp of.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Where’s that whistler at?


That is irrelevant, just like you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Rep Devin Nunes smoked the pussy ass " Turd " to his right.....*
> 
> *Now it would be quite a sight Friday if Devin Nunes would
> turn to his right and neck punch Adam Schiff for Brains  *
> ...


You represent the t-swallowers to a t . . . loud, angry, nonsensical, tribal, reactionary and prone to extreme exaggeration.


----------



## Booter (Nov 13, 2019)

Per the Republican's line of reasoning Attempted Murder is not a crime.


Multi Sport said:


> "Witnesses"..... if by that you mean hearsay, then I guess so.
> 
> You've really bought into this! Lol!!!


Witness is the technical term for someone testifying at a hearing - what should I have referred to them as? Have you bought into your own ignorance? Full disclosure tomorrow I might use another big complicated word like committee.  What I will have bought into then?  

Trump loves the low information voter, Trump loves you!


----------



## espola (Nov 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> "Witnesses"..... if by that you mean hearsay, then I guess so.
> 
> You've really bought into this! Lol!!!


trumpist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

espola said:


> trumpist.


That's the kindest thing you could call him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

Y


Booter said:


> Per the Republican's line of reasoning Attempted Murder is not a crime.
> 
> Witness is the technical term for someone testifying at a hearing - what should I have referred to them as? Have you bought into your own ignorance? Full disclosure tomorrow I might use another big complicated word like committee.  What I will have bought into then?
> 
> Trump loves the low information voter, Trump loves you!


You people sure seem angry.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Y
> 
> You people sure seem angry.


Ha ha, nice try captain obvious. t 101, accuse others of that which you are guilty.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't know how it works do you? Impeachment that is, among a long list of other things you have shown to have no grasp of.


”You try so hard”


----------



## Imtired (Nov 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Y
> 
> You people sure seem angry.


Projection:   An unconscious self-defense mechanism characterized by a person unconsciously attributing their own issues onto someone or something else as a form of delusion and denial.


----------



## messy (Nov 13, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Can't we all just vote next year and let the best man or woman win by voting?  My favorite QB of all time said it best,
> "The only thing I've noticed in our political environment today and maybe it started a few years ago -- it's really right, it's really left, and it's really angry, and it's ugly, and it's hostile,"  TB
> Left, Left, Left Right left!!!! Left is all over this Lion.  Let the Lion go and see if America wants him to be President again.  He does represent about half the country for better or worse.  I think we can all agree the ones on the Left and the Right have the most to lose.  This is nonsense and frankly embarrassing.  It all started for me in Jan 2017.  My attorney friends on FB starting attacking any of us who even hinted of being slightly right of center. We were told if any of us voted for Mr Trump then the friendship is over.  I don't vote much living in Cali and I didn't vote in 2016.  However, screw you for telling me who I can and who I can't vote for. Lastly, I think must of them have some dirt on their hands.  Let's all do a do over, forgive Hillary, Joe, Hunter, Comey, Shiff, Brennan, Flynn, Manafort, Clapper, Peter, Lisa and all the other actors.  Here are the ground rules for next years election contest:  Electoral College winner takes home the hardware


Aren't those already the ground rules? Despite Trump's refusal to acknowledge that in the week's preceding the last election. I'm with you, though, on most.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is irrelevant, just like you.


Lol!  Agree.  The whistlers call conjured up a whole bunch of irrelavance.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's the kindest thing you could call him.


I knew you're still reading my post. Just try to stay sober and follow along.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> Per the Republican's line of reasoning Attempted Murder is not a crime.
> 
> Witness is the technical term for someone testifying at a hearing - what should I have referred to them as? Have you bought into your own ignorance? Full disclosure tomorrow I might use another big complicated word like committee.  What I will have bought into then?
> 
> Trump loves the low information voter, Trump loves you!


Yes of course! Call him a witness who is sharing information that was given to him second hand and parade him as though he stating facts. You guys crack me up!! You all wear desperation so well!! Lol!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

"You can't promote principled anti-corruption action without pissing off corrupt people"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Agree.  The whistlers call conjured up a whole bunch of irrelavance.


You do enjoy your class clown role.

 . . . and get spell check.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

So this isn’t even an official impeachment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

Biggest takeaway from today,
*BACKFIRE: Democrat Impeachment Hearing Accidentally Makes Case for Hunter Biden Investigation*





ABC NewsHARIS ALIC13 Nov 20192,166
3:03
*The impeachment inquiry into President Donald Trump backfired on congressional Democrats Wednesday, when a star witness inadvertently made the case that Hunter Biden’s wheeling and dealing in Ukraine should be investigated.*
Testifying before the House Intelligence Committee on the opening day of the inquiry, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent admitted that U.S. officials had been urging the Ukrainian government for some time to explain why an investigation into Burisma Holdings, the eastern European oil and gas company that employed Hunter Biden on its board of directors, was shut down.

“We’ve continued to press Ukrainian officials to answer for why allege corrupt prosecutors had closed [the] case,” Kent said. “We have until now got an unsatisfactory answer.”
Breitbart TV







Play Video
CLICK TO PLAY
Surrogates for Joe Biden Spin After Tough Debate


Kent, who has claimed former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani engineered the firing of the former U.S. ambassador to Ukraine through a “campaign of slander,” is considered a key witness for congressional Democrats as they seek to prove the president’s conduct rises to the level of impeachment.
On Wednesday, however, Kent inadvertently strengthened the argument that Republicans and the president, himself, have made that Hunter Biden’s conduct in Ukraine should be probed given his father’s role overseeing policy in the region and the allegations of corruption lodged against Burisma and its founder, Mykola Zlochevsky.



















It was on the latter front that Kent’s testimony proved particularly revealing. The state department official admitted he and his colleagues believed Zlochevsky “had stolen money” and the Ukrainian prosecutor charged with investigating him shut down the case after taking a bribe. When asked if he was in favor of the Ukrainian government reopening the probe into Bruisma and Zlochevsky, Kent asserted he would “love” to see such an action so it could become clear who was bribed and to what extent.

Kent also asserted that Burisma had a “mixed business reputation” and Hunter Biden’s decision to join its board of directors had led him to raise concerns with former Vice President Joe Biden’s office in 2015.
“In a briefing call with…the office of the Vice President…I raised my concern that Hunter Biden’s status as a [Burisma] board member could create the perception of a conflict of interest,” Kent testified.
At the center of controversy is how and why Hunter Biden secured the appointment, which at times paid more than $83,000 a month. As Peter Schweizer, senior contributor at Breitbart News, detailed in his book, Secret Empires: How the American Political Class Hides Corruption and Enriches Family and Friends, Hunter Biden had no prior experience with either the energy industry or Ukraine before joining Burisma in April 2014.
Adding to concerns is the fact that at the time Hunter Biden joined Burisma, the company was seen as actively courting western leaders to prevent further scrutiny of its business practices. The same month Hunter Biden was tapped for the group’s board, the government of Great Britain froze accounts belonging to Zlochevsky under suspicion of money laundering.
Zlochevsky, a former Ukrainian minister of natural resources, would later be accused of corruption for using his office to approve oil and gas licenses to companies under his control. A Ukrainian official with strong ties to Zlochevsky admitted in October the only reason that Hunter Biden secured the appointment was to “protect” the company from foreign scrutiny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Projection:   An unconscious self-defense mechanism characterized by a person unconsciously attributing their own issues onto someone or something else as a form of delusion and denial.


Word.


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2019)

The exhibition of incompetence by the minority counsel in the House hearing yesterday is consistent with the inability  of the t regime to find qualified candidates to fill Federal judge vacancies.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2019)

Booter said:


> Per the Republican's line of reasoning Attempted Murder is not a crime.
> 
> Witness is the technical term for someone testifying at a hearing - what should I have referred to them as? Have you bought into your own ignorance? Full disclosure tomorrow I might use another big complicated word like committee.  What I will have bought into then?
> 
> Trump loves the low information voter, Trump loves you!


Yes of course! Call him a witness who is sharing information that was given to him second hand and parade him in as though he stating facts. You guys really need a reality check... but since you get spoon fed from idiots what else should we expect?


"Rep. Mike Quigley defended the impeachment testimony of two witnesses by asserting that hearsay evidence is sometimes admitted into court.

Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent and acting U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine William Taylor testified in the House’s impeachment proceedings into President Trump on Tuesday. Neither witness has had significant contact with Trump, and almost all of their testimony is based on the accounts of others shared with them."


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2019)

espola said:


> The exhibition of incompetence by the minority counsel in the House hearing yesterday is consistent with the inability  of the t regime to find qualified candidates to fill Federal judge vacancies.


Sucker


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2019)

You  had to know I was going to post this --









						Welch tells Jordan: Trump 'is welcome to take a seat right there'
					

Rep. Peter Welch, D-Vt., told Rep. Jim Jordan, R-Ohio, that "President Trump is welcome to take a seat right there," and testify after Jordan claimed no one had first-hand knowledge in the impeachment inquiry.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2019)

Nixon resigned because he condoned activities that tried to find dirt on a political opponent, and Clinton was impeached for lying about extramarital sex. 

What is the problem the trumpists are having with the current impeachment hearings?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Biggest takeaway from today,
> *BACKFIRE: Democrat Impeachment Hearing Accidentally Makes Case for Hunter Biden Investigation*
> 
> 
> ...


83k a month???!!  Chump change.  Messy makes more than that a week!!


----------



## Booter (Nov 14, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Can't we all just vote next year and let the best man or woman win by voting?  My favorite QB of all time said it best,
> "The only thing I've noticed in our political environment today and maybe it started a few years ago -- it's really right, it's really left, and it's really angry, and it's ugly, and it's hostile,"  TB
> Left, Left, Left Right left!!!! Left is all over this Lion.  Let the Lion go and see if America wants him to be President again.  He does represent about half the country for better or worse.  I think we can all agree the ones on the Left and the Right have the most to lose.  This is nonsense and frankly embarrassing.  It all started for me in Jan 2017.  My attorney friends on FB starting attacking any of us who even hinted of being slightly right of center. We were told if any of us voted for Mr Trump then the friendship is over.  I don't vote much living in Cali and I didn't vote in 2016.  However, screw you for telling me who I can and who I can't vote for. Lastly, I think must of them have some dirt on their hands.  Let's all do a do over, forgive Hillary, Joe, Hunter, Comey, Shiff, Brennan, Flynn, Manafort, Clapper, Peter, Lisa and all the other actors.  Here are the ground rules for next years election contest:  Electoral College winner takes home the hardware


*Why the question of Trump’s impeachment can’t wait for Election Day*

Those familiar with American Civics 101 probably realize the reason “a bunch of people in Congress” are working on an impeachment inquiry is because that’s how the process is supposed to work under the U.S. Constitution. What’s more, we have “a bunch of people in Congress” grappling with how to address presidential abuses because “the American people” decided to put the House of Representatives in the hands of a Democratic majority – made up of members who ran on a platform of holding Trump accountable.

NBC News’ First Read team published an item in September about the Ukraine scandal, just as it was starting to break, that stuck with me:


> If this is what this looks like … then it’s arguably worse than Watergate, when the dirty tricks were being conducted by Americans against Americans. But this time, is the dirty trick a sitting president dangling aid to a foreign country to get it to investigate a rival campaign?
> We learned from 2016 that the Trump campaign will do whatever it takes to win. Do national Democrats – who believe defeating Trump in 2020, not impeaching him, is the best way to remove him from office – understand what else we might see over the next 14 months?


_*The Trump campaign will do whatever it takes to win*_*. That, in a nutshell, is why the scandal can’t wait. One of the key pillars of the whole controversy has been a simple fact: Trump intended to cheat in the election by way of an extortion scheme. The president, rightly or wrongly, saw Joe Biden as a credible electoral threat, which led him to push a vulnerable foreign ally to cook up some dirt Republicans could use before Election Day.
To let this go unpunished is to effectively encourage the president who knows no limits, and believes there can be no checks on his misconduct, to keep exploring other cheating options.

The broader national goal should be to ensure that the United States has a free and fair election next year. Trump has already taken steps that are fundamentally at odds with that goal.*

It’s not as if the president has rolled out some kind of “mea culpa” defense, acknowledging poor judgment, and assuring the public that he intends to stop trying to screw around with the 2020 cycle. On the contrary, Trump has done largely the opposite, insisting his actions were “perfect,” permissible, and literally unimpeachable.

As _New York_’s Jon Chait recently put it, *“Using his foreign-policy authority to leverage dirt on Americans who oppose him is not a mistake, it is Trump’s ongoing campaign strategy. Either he will be removed from office over it, or he will use that strategy to try to win reelection.”
To ask “the American people” to decide the proper resolution is to assume the president intends to play fair over the next 12 months. Trump has already made it painfully obvious that he has a very different plan in mind.*


----------



## Booter (Nov 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Yes of course! Call him a witness who is sharing information that was given to him second hand and parade him as though he stating facts. You guys crack me up!! You all wear desperation so well!! Lol!!!


Calling someone a witness doesn't imply they are stating facts the term witness in this context simply describes their position or role in a hearing.  Is English your 2nd language?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 14, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Why the question of Trump’s impeachment can’t wait for Election Day*
> 
> Those familiar with American Civics 101 probably realize the reason “a bunch of people in Congress” are working on an impeachment inquiry is because that’s how the process is supposed to work under the U.S. Constitution. What’s more, we have “a bunch of people in Congress” grappling with how to address presidential abuses because “the American people” decided to put the House of Representatives in the hands of a Democratic majority – made up of members who ran on a platform of holding Trump accountable.
> 
> ...


I don't have time to read all this shit on either side.  This is what I know from experience Booter.  Many, many attorneys who I grew up with like Mr Zaid wanted this Lion out of office the day he won.  So after three years the attorneys on the Hard Left finally got their impeachment they were promising.  They did win the mid terms so I'll give you that.  Attorneys run this country and help all of us when we need them.  Like a dentist.  Hate them all you want, but when you're in pain you call them.  I saw first hand how much my liberal friends reacted when this Lion Mr Trump won some how. People were crying.  Of course my Hard Right friends with all the guns let it be known who won on FB and soon my attorney and teacher friends formed an alliance.  I hope to God we can resolve this through the courts peacefully.  After that, let's get back to the good ole days.


----------



## Booter (Nov 14, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I don't have time to read all this shit on either side.  This is what I know from experience Booter.  Many, many attorneys who I grew up with like Mr Zaid wanted this Lion out of office the day he won.  So after three years the attorneys on the Hard Left finally got their impeachment they were promising.  They did win the mid terms so I'll give you that.  Attorneys run this country and help all of us when we need them.  Like a dentist.  Hate them all you want, but when you're in pain you call them.  I saw first hand how much my liberal friends reacted when this Lion Mr Trump won some how. People were crying.  Of course my Hard Right friends with all the guns let it be known who won on FB and soon my attorney and teacher friends formed an alliance.  I hope to God we can resolve this through the courts peacefully.  After that, let's get back to the good ole days.


Understood.  I can be much more brief.  You had wondered why they just can't wait for the election and the reason is Trump has shown he will do anything to get re-elected including involving foreign governments.  If left unchecked who knows what else Trump will try over the next 12 months.  So, he is being held accountable.  Most Americans want our elections to be free of interference from Foreign governments.  If Trump was a Democrat the Republicans would be crying bloody murder over his actions and rightfully so.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2019)

Booter said:


> Calling someone a witness doesn't imply they are stating facts the term witness in this context simply describes their position or role in a hearing.  Is English your 2nd language?


Calling "witnesses" to testify that only have hearsay to provide is what you guys are hanging your hat on... sounds about right. Typical! LOL!!


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Calling "witnesses" to testify that only have hearsay to provide is what you guys are hanging your hat on... sounds about right. Typical! LOL!!


T is resisting allowing the first-hand witnesses to testify, even though they should (according to t) clear him.  

Congress has remedies for that.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 14, 2019)

Booter said:


> Understood.  I can be much more brief.  You had wondered why they just can't wait for the election and the reason is Trump has shown he will do anything to get re-elected including involving foreign governments.  If left unchecked who knows what else Trump will try over the next 12 months.  So, he is being held accountable.  Most Americans want our elections to be free of interference from Foreign governments.  If Trump was a Democrat the Republicans would be crying bloody murder over his actions and rightfully so.


Trump is a Lion, not a Donkey and is not no Elephant.  Not sure his type has ever been in the office before.  The Left needs a good candidate and some better ideas which, unfortunately for the Left, makes them have only one way to go, Impeach 45!!!  All they have to save America is this circus I've watched since the Left lost in 2016.  Comical clowns on both sides.  Let's say you do pull off the miracle and save the country from The Lion Mr Trump and now all the other 50% of the folks are now pissed off and they have all the ak47s, machine guns and who knows what else they got up in dem hills of Alabama, Ohio and Kentucky.  This a political coup war I think.  It's New York, DC, Cali, CNN, MSNBC, Rachels show, both Chris's , George Steph, and Joe and his girl vs Middle America, Foxnews, Talk Radio, Sean, Tucker, The Angle, Rush and all the guns.  Seriously, which side should you be on?


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You represent the t-swallowers to a t . . . loud, angry, nonsensical, tribal, reactionary and prone to extreme exaggeration.


*NO...!*
*I represent the TRUTH...!
And every time I post it, it churns your stomach just a little bit more...
Look at your posting history.....you're a textbook angry Liberal....and it burns...







Go some more..........*


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2019)

espola said:


> T is resisting allowing the first-hand witnesses to testify, even though they should (according to t) clear him.
> 
> Congress has remedies for that.



*Hey LIAR.....*
*Please point out WHO the " First Hand " witnesses are.....
You know what you've posted is trash and LIES...
The individuals who WERE on the call know what was said and
that's why the Democrats used " hearsay " to create a false narrative...

You and the rest of the Liberals/Progressives ( Democrats/Rhinos ) have 
NOTHING to impeach him on..... NOTHING...!
But a whole " Schiffload " of perv/criminal Politicians are headed for the 
Trash heap - Gallows.......

Yes Spola....YOU ARE A LYING LIBERAL/PROGRESSIVE/DEMOCRAT forum
troll..Your **posting history is solid Proof......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Nixon resigned because he condoned activities that tried to find dirt on a political opponent, and Clinton was impeached for lying about extramarital sex.
> 
> What is the problem the trumpists are having with the current impeachment hearings?


What’s the problem with investigating the son of Biden who was making over 50k a month working for a Ukranian Co.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 14, 2019)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....................................................
So just who will the Democrats run against Trump in 2020?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2019)

espola said:


> T is resisting allowing the first-hand witnesses to testify, even though they should (according to t) clear him.
> 
> Congress has remedies for that.


LOL!!! PLEASE CONTINUE!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What’s the problem with investigating the son of Biden who was making over 50k a month working for a Ukranian Co.


He gets s pa$$$$$$


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Trump is a Lion, not a Donkey and is not no Elephant.  Not sure his type has ever been in the office before.  The Left needs a good candidate and some better ideas which, unfortunately for the Left, makes them have only one way to go, Impeach 45!!!  All they have to save America is this circus I've watched since the Left lost in 2016.  Comical clowns on both sides.  Let's say you do pull off the miracle and save the country from The Lion Mr Trump and now all the other 50% of the folks are now pissed off and they have all the ak47s, machine guns and who knows what else they got up in dem hills of Alabama, Ohio and Kentucky.  This a political coup war I think.  It's New York, DC, Cali, CNN, MSNBC, Rachels show, both Chris's , George Steph, and Joe and his girl vs Middle America, Foxnews, Talk Radio, Sean, Tucker, The Angle, Rush and all the guns.  Seriously, which side should you be on?


I would be on the side of the US Constitution, which both I and t have sworn to defend.


----------



## Booter (Nov 14, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Trump is a Lion, not a Donkey and is not no Elephant.  Not sure his type has ever been in the office before.  The Left needs a good candidate and some better ideas which, unfortunately for the Left, makes them have only one way to go, Impeach 45!!!  All they have to save America is this circus I've watched since the Left lost in 2016.  Comical clowns on both sides.  Let's say you do pull off the miracle and save the country from The Lion Mr Trump and now all the other 50% of the folks are now pissed off and they have all the ak47s, machine guns and who knows what else they got up in dem hills of Alabama, Ohio and Kentucky.  This a political coup war I think.  It's New York, DC, Cali, CNN, MSNBC, Rachels show, both Chris's , George Steph, and Joe and his girl vs Middle America, Foxnews, Talk Radio, Sean, Tucker, The Angle, Rush and all the guns.  Seriously, which side should you be on?


Seriously?  Seriously I think your premise is unrealistic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2019)

Booter said:


> Seriously?  Seriously I think your premise is unrealistic.


I use to play softball with a Big Wave Dave (named so cuz he almost died trying to body surf huge beach break waves), turns out he was a meth head. He went homeless for awhile then moved back to the farm in Iowa . . . hope he's doing good. Just saying.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I use to play softball with a Big Wave Dave (named so cuz he almost died trying to body surf huge beach break waves), turns out he was a meth head. He went homeless for awhile then moved back to the farm in Iowa . . . hope he's doing good. Just saying.


Wow, I thought you actually knew me.  I did body surf the wedge in the 80s and made the cover of the oc register.  7 of us in the water and about 700 folks watching on the beach with ABC news.  





I never tried meth.  That one is evil.  I did try some Orange Sunshine and that actually helped me move more to the center.  Being adopted in the 60s was the end of my kind.  72' things changed for little guys like me if you know what I mean


----------



## Booter (Nov 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What’s the problem with investigating the son of Biden who was making over 50k a month working for a Ukranian Co.


No problem, but on what grounds and who would do the investigating?  Wouldn't the DOJ already be on that if there was a crime?  The whole Hunter Biden thing is a very sad state of affairs and is unethical.  The optics for Joe Biden are horrible and he deserves a tremendous political hit over it to a degree that it should knock him out of the Democratic primary race.  Yesterday, during the hearings the Republicans made a lot of hay on that matter and rightfully so.  The GOP also highlighted Trump's Ukrainian support as being much more valuable than what Obama provided and the witnesses (US Diplomats for the Ukraine) clearly concurred.  So, the GOP is getting some value out of these hearings.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I use to play softball with a Big Wave Dave (named so cuz he almost died trying to body surf huge beach break waves), turns out he was a meth head. He went homeless for awhile then moved back to the farm in Iowa . . . hope he's doing good. Just saying.


I doubt you played softball. Slowpitch maybe...


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....................................................
> So just who will the Democrats run against Trump in 2020?


It will be a rematch... hrc.


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....................................................
> So just who will the Democrats run against Trump in 2020?


*The Democrats Criminal " Golden Child " is rolling out*
*his personally manufactured candidate Deval Patrick.*
*The former Gov of Massachusetts .......







This guy is horribly SCANDAL ridden from the word go.....but the 
" Golden Child " is USING Patrick to hide his own scandals that are about to
explode in a HUGE way and could possibly bring down the whole entire
Democratic Party !!!

But ...hey America voted in a Criminally Corrupt Senator from Illinois 
that had probably one of the worst records ever....the only way he 
got in was by taking out Jerry Ryan's husband or we would never have
heard of Barrack Hussain Obama......

Joe Biden/Hunter Biden/John Kerry/Chris Heinz are a HUGE part of Obama's problem
which he was ALSO part of.....*


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 15, 2019)

I feel bad for Maria so far.  Let's see how she does under cross examination from the GOP.  The Lion Mr Trump is a hard core Lion.


----------



## Booter (Nov 15, 2019)

Riveting testimony so far this morning from Ambassador Yovanovitch it provides another look at the absolute amateur shit show that is the Trump presidency.  Trump's actions in Ukraine are counter to our country's security, political and economical interests.  Why?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 15, 2019)

Booter said:


> Riveting testimony so far this morning from Ambassador Yovanovitch it provides another look at the absolute amateur shit show that is the Trump presidency.  Trump's actions in Ukraine are counter to our country's security, political and economical interests.  Why?


Riveting?  The fact she was put in August 2016 by President Obama and no one in America gave the Lion Mr Trump a hells chance of winning, I have my doubts, I will be honest Booter.  Trump won because he said he was going to drain the swamp in DC.  Look's like all countries have some swamp monsters living in them


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 15, 2019)

10 minutes of both sides mocking "The Lion Mr Trump" and basically saying he's a circus and will never win.  Obama was 100% saying Trump would never win and so did the guys at the CIA and FBI.  He pulled out a close one but he did win.


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I feel bad for Maria so far.  Let's see how she does under cross examination from the GOP.
> The Lion Mr Trump is a hard core Lion.


*I don't have ONE OUNCE of sympathy for her....not one.*
*She knows why she was FIRED...she enabled the corruption in
the Ukraine to continue with AMERICAN Tax payers dollars....
She knows it !
The Democrats know it !
The POTUS knew it and FIRED her for it !
And the observant American public NOW KNOWS IT !

I've personally seen this " Sob " story from the other side....
She is guilty as sin for what she enabled in the Ukraine and
her wounded duck routine is one old and tired skit that we have 
ALL witnessed at some time....

She enabled corruption
She bad mouthed the POTUS when he exposed it.
She ran to the criminal Democrats when they offered
to use her as a necessary " Tool " to possibly damage
a sitting President with her obvious vindictive nature....*
*Now she is performing the " Blasey Ford " hurt school girl 2.0.....
She is a filthy corrupt democrat " Tool ".....*


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I don't have ONE OUNCE of sympathy for her....not one.*
> *She knows why she was FIRED...she enabled the corruption in
> the Ukraine to continue with AMERICAN Tax payers dollars....
> She knows it !
> ...


33 years bro, cut her some slack.  She was on the other team and that team thought they were going to win hands down.  She got stuck in Ukraine with a 6 or 7 tough Oligarch dudes.  Plus, with win of Zalinsky, it open a door for Rudy to help his client out and find all the dirt.  Trump was already getting spied on according to some.  Let's see what that IG report will say.  During Thanksgiving dinner, we can all discuss at the dinner table what really happened in 2016.


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> 33 years bro, cut her some slack.  She was on the other team and that team thought they were going to win hands down.  She got stuck in Ukraine with a whole bunch of Oligarchs and with the win of Zalinsky, it open a door for Rudy to help his client out.  Trump was already getting spied on according to some.  Let's see what that IG report will say.  During Thanksgiving dinner, we can all discuss at the dinner table what really happened in 2016.


*NO.............she made her bed...*
*Now she can sleep in it....
When you saddle up with scum .....you are scum.*
*I don't discuss Politics during the Holidays....I enjoy !*


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *NO.............she made her bed...*
> *Now she can sleep in it....
> When you saddle up with scum .....you are scum.*
> *I don't discuss Politics during the Holidays....I enjoy !*


You, ya right.  That is a lie.  You eat by yourself bro?


----------



## Booter (Nov 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I don't have ONE OUNCE of sympathy for her....not one.*
> *She knows why she was FIRED...she enabled the corruption in
> the Ukraine to continue with AMERICAN Tax payers dollars....
> She knows it !
> ...


GOP Rep. Will Hurd rattled off a list of Marie Yovanovitch's accomplishments before going into questioning.

"You’re tough as nails and you’re smart as hell,” the retiring Texas Republican told Yovanovitch during his period of questioning.

“You’re a great example of what our ambassadors should be like. You’re an honor to your family, you’re an honor to the foreign service, you are an honor to this country, and I thank you for all that you have done, and will continue to do on behalf of your country.”

“Georgetown students are lucky to have you. We are lucky to have you in foreign service, and I again want to thank you for your tremendous public service,” said Rep. Elise Stefanik, a Republican from New York, referring to Yovanovitch’s current position at Georgetown University. 

“Thank you so very much for long service, exemplary service,” Rep. Mike Conway said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 15, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I feel bad for Maria so far.  Let's see how she does under cross examination from the GOP.  The Lion Mr Trump is a hard core Lion.


That is spelled "lying". As in hard core lying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is spelled "lying". As in hard core lying.


Amazing that the democrats couldn’t come up and still haven’t come up with a candidate to beat Trump.  Other than candidate Impeachment that is.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is spelled "lying". As in hard core lying.


I think all has lied.  Why single out just the Lion?  Can't you see all the Liars or just the one's that seem to be only on the Right?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Amazing that the democrats couldn’t come up and still haven’t come up with a candidate to beat Trump.  Other than candidate Impeachment that is.


Sad to say but it's true.  One year and this can be all over for the Left.   Oh well, we have to watch circus


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 15, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I think all has lied.  Why single out just the Lion?  Can't you see all the Liars or just the one's that seem to be only on the Right?


Do the math aff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

Booter said:


> Riveting testimony so far this morning from Ambassador Yovanovitch it provides another look at the absolute amateur shit show that is the Trump presidency.  Trump's actions in Ukraine are counter to our country's security, political and economical interests.  Why?


Ummm, ummm, ummm.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2019)

Booter said:


> GOP Rep. Will Hurd rattled off a list of Marie Yovanovitch's accomplishments before going into questioning.
> 
> "You’re tough as nails and you’re smart as hell,” the retiring Texas Republican told Yovanovitch during his period of questioning.
> 
> ...



*She's a LIAR......*
*And a disgruntled " employee " with a personal vendetta....
Who by the way STILL has a VERY cushy income/retirement....Think about that..!*

*She gets paid to talk crap about her " Boss ".....*


----------



## Booter (Nov 18, 2019)

Some Fox News hosts found Yovanovitch testimony compelling | CNN Business
					

CNN's Brian Stelter takes a look at Fox News' broad reaction to former Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch's public testimony on Capitol Hill before the House Intelligence Committee.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Booter (Nov 18, 2019)

*PolitiFact: Fact-checking Trump’s attack on former U.S. ambassador to Ukraine*

Experts on foreign policy told us it was ridiculous to think that one person could turn a country "bad," and even if that weren’t the case, Yovanovitch was well-regarded.

*We asked the White House to provide evidence that "everywhere Marie Yovanovitch went turned bad," and we did not get a response.*

*Our ruling*
Trump tweeted, "Everywhere Marie Yovanovitch went turned bad" and then referenced Somalia and Ukraine.

The White House failed to provide evidence that Yovanovitch was to blame for what happened in Somalia during her tenure. She was stationed in Somalia early in her career in the 1980s. There is no evidence that as an embassy official she played any role in Somalia’s downfall.

People also spoke highly of her time in Ukraine, and we were able to find no hard evidence to suggest her Ukraine tenure was "bad." In fact, we found many positive words about her job performance.

*We rate this statement Pants on Fire.*









						PolitiFact: Fact-checking Trump’s attack on former U.S. ambassador to Ukraine
					

Experts on foreign policy said it was ridiculous to think that one person could turn a country “bad.”




					www.tampabay.com
				





As usual Trump is just talking out of his ass.


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

*Post all you want Liberals ....but it will NOT change the TRUTH that is about to*
*be revealed to the AMERICAN PUBLIC.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Post all you want Liberals ....but it will NOT change the TRUTH that is about to*
> *be revealed to the AMERICAN PUBLIC.....!*


And what bombshell are we waiting for this time?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

You know Dems are in trouble when these posters start showing up in liberal LA... these libs on the forum are all on their knees taking it from both sides from this guy. And they are enjoying every moment of it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And what bombshell are we waiting for this time?


That you're sober?


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

So far several people have testified that t committed crimes, and they have done so under oath with the possibility of prosecution for perjury if they lied.  

Many other people have publicly denied those charges.  None of them have been willing to do so under oath.


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> So far several people have testified that t committed crimes, and they have done so under oath with the possibility of prosecution for perjury if they lied.
> 
> Many other people have publicly denied those charges.  None of them have been willing to do so under oath.


Of course. Look at all his cronies that are in jail. Everyone else has quit.
I wonder why he is blocking Mulvaney and Bolton from testifying. Actually, I don’t. 
These idiots like Multi and Lion have no understanding of just how depraved Trump is...they only care that the right-wing social agenda is carried out.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course. Look at all his cronies that are in jail. Everyone else has quit.
> I wonder why he is blocking Mulvaney and Bolton from testifying. Actually, I don’t.
> These idiots like Multi and Lion have no understanding of just how depraved Trump is...they only care that the right-wing social agenda is carried out.


Can he block Bolton?  B doesn't work for t any more.  Perhaps he has a bigger object in mind?


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Can he block Bolton?  B doesn't work for t any more.  Perhaps he has a bigger object in mind?


I just read that Rex Tillerson criticized t's behavior today.

Bolton might be hoping that he won't have to testify if t resigns or leaves office by other means before he gets dragged in under subpoena,  Then he will be able to keep his reputation among whatever that political faction decides to call itself.  Miller, Hannity, Pence, maybe Nikki Haley will never give up - they are too embedded in enabling t's corruption.  

Or maybe he's just saving up all he knows for a book that will be a best-seller without institutional sales.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)

You


espola said:


> I just read that Rex Tillerson criticized t's behavior today.
> 
> Bolton might be hoping that he won't have to testify if t resigns or leaves office by other means before he gets dragged in under subpoena,  Then he will be able to keep his reputation among whatever that political faction decides to call itself.  Miller, Hannity, Pence, maybe Nikki Haley will never give up - they are too embedded in enabling t's corruption.
> 
> Or maybe he's just saving up all he knows for a book that will be a best-seller without institutional sales.


You can’t get anyone to answer you so you reply to your own post?


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

If the Russia investigation was a “hoax,” why are so many people in jail for helping Trump cover up? 
And how many will go to jail in the Ukraine witch hunt?
I’m really struggling with this.
Is Comey in jail? How about Hillary’s people? Obama’s? No?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You
> 
> You can’t get anyone to answer you so you reply to your own post?


You have nothing to say but you can't help but remind everyone of that?


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Did anybody see that hack Jordan try to attack Vindman’s integrity? Vindman pulled out his latest evaluation from his superior, calling him a “top 1% military man.” He also has a Purple Heart. So good!


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Now a different Republican is saying it’s quid pro quo but “not bribery.” Fantastic.


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

I do not believe that a president had his private lawyer tell a foreign leader, on behalf of his client the president (and not representing the US, by his own admission), to investigate the president’s chief rival in his reelection campaign. Unbelievable.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 19, 2019)

Ok boys, just got back from surfing.  Waves excellent this morning   I taped the circus and came away with this:

Adam's Rules Rule.  
Someone broke the chain of command and handed someone a whistle
"Favor" in military life= Demand
Wrong=Wrong
Leaker?

Lie Detector Results so far: I see a smile or smirk when cross examined that doesn't sit well with me right now and talks a lot.  Chain of command in any organization should be respected and followed.  This smells fishy but I will try and stay open minded.  When this gets moved to the Senate then we play the Due Process Way, not Adam's Rules...….


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Ok boys, just got back from surfing.  Waves excellent this morning   I taped the circus and came away with this:
> 
> Adam's Rules Rule.
> Someone broke the chain of command and handed someone a whistle
> ...


What do you know about the role of an Inspector General?  Hint:  every chain of command has one.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> What do you know about the role of an Inspector General?  Hint:  every chain of command has one.


What about the whistle?  Who had it first and who has it now?  I really want to know now.....


*"It's him, he's the one who has the whistle now.  Go get him......"*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I just read that Rex Tillerson criticized t's behavior today.
> 
> Bolton might be hoping that he won't have to testify if t resigns or leaves office by other means before he gets dragged in under subpoena,  Then he will be able to keep his reputation among whatever that political faction decides to call itself.  Miller, Hannity, Pence, maybe Nikki Haley will never give up - they are too embedded in enabling t's corruption.
> 
> Or maybe he's just saving up all he knows for a book that will be a best-seller without institutional sales.


“might” and “maybe”.  What conviction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I do not believe that a president had his private lawyer tell a foreign leader, on behalf of his client the president (and not representing the US, by his own admission), to investigate the president’s chief rival in his reelection campaign. Unbelievable.


Agree.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> So far several people have testified that t committed crimes, and they have done so under oath with the possibility of prosecution for perjury if they lied.
> 
> Many other people have publicly denied those charges.  None of them have been willing to do so under oath.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> If the Russia investigation was a “hoax,” why are so many people in jail for helping Trump cover up?
> And how many will go to jail in the Ukraine witch hunt?
> I’m really struggling with this.
> Is Comey in jail? How about Hillary’s people? Obama’s? No?


How many votes was it again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> If the Russia investigation was a “hoax,” why are so many people in jail for helping Trump cover up?
> And how many will go to jail in the Ukraine witch hunt?
> I’m really struggling with this.
> Is Comey in jail? How about Hillary’s people? Obama’s? No?


How many votes was it again?


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes was it again?


How many votes was what? Influenced by Russian trolls posing as "political activists" and political websites? We don't know. We just know that the Russians helped. There was a federal investigation, behind which Trump's AG "recused" himself, his lawyer went to jail, his campaign manager went to jail, his national security advisor went to jail. and on and on. How many close associates went to jail again? Roger Stone next?


----------



## Booter (Nov 19, 2019)

A fun part of the hearing today:

The testimony of National Security Council official Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman grew tense Tuesday under questioning from Rep. Devin Nunes, R-Calif. -- as the impeachment hearing witness eventually scolded the top intelligence committee Republican for not addressing him by his military title.

The moment came amid a back-and-forth over the identity of the anonymous whistleblower whose complaint about President Trump's July 25 phone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky led to the impeachment proceedings.

"Mr. Vindman, you testified in your deposition that you did not know the whistleblower," Nunes stated.

"Ranking member, it's Lieutenant Colonel Vindman, please," the witness responded.

Sergeant Hulka : You don't say "sir" to me, I'm a sergeant, I work for a living.


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Ok boys, just got back from surfing.  Waves excellent this morning   I taped the circus and came away with this:
> 
> Adam's Rules Rule.
> Someone broke the chain of command and handed someone a whistle
> ...


These hearings will start to really sing when Sondland sings. So far, all you have is a president and his private attorney telling the head of a foreign country who desperately needs our financial support that he should investigate the US president's  chief opponent for reelection. Americans know that's very bad.
Anti-American Trumpists are less concerned about it.
When an obvious major Trump supporter is faced with the choice of perjury (and jail, like so many others who have covered for Trump) and rolling over on Trump's bribery, let's see what he says.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> How many votes was what? Influenced by Russian trolls posing as "political activists" and political websites? We don't know. We just know that the Russians helped. There was a federal investigation, behind which Trump's AG "recused" himself, his lawyer went to jail, his campaign manager went to jail, his national security advisor went to jail. and on and on. How many close associates went to jail again? Roger Stone next?


And?
How many of our current Congress members do you think could be jailed for any of their actions?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> These hearings will start to really sing when Sondland sings. So far, all you have is a president and his private attorney telling the head of a foreign country who desperately needs our financial support that he should investigate the US president's  chief opponent for reelection. Americans know that's very bad.
> Anti-American Trumpists are less concerned about it.
> When an obvious major Trump supporter is faced with the choice of perjury (and jail, like so many others who have covered for Trump) and rolling over on Trump's bribery, let's see what he says.


You already owe me a dinner, you want to try double or nothing?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Lt Col. Vindman's closing answer, with which I agree completely --  “This is the country I have served and defended, that all of my brothers have served and here, right matters.”


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?
> How many of our current Congress members do you think could be jailed for any of their actions?


Duncan Hunter is currently on trial.  Who else you got?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t will be impeached, that's a far as that will go as Republicans in the Senate are afraid of repercussions from t and his rabid supporters. McConnell may attempt to simply ignore it.
> 
> 
> "Impeachment was established by the framers of the Constitution as a way to accuse a president of a crime and to hold a trial to determine if he is guilty of that crime. The Constitution lays out two specific actions, treason and bribery, that could lead to impeachment and removal of a president from office."


Investigation looking for crimes isn’t exactly what they had in mind.


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> What about the whistle?  Who had it first and who has it now?  I really want to know now.....
> View attachment 5681
> 
> *"It's him, he's the one who has the whistle now.  Go get him......"*
> View attachment 5682


Since you seem to be ignorant of facts related to the question I asked, I'll help you out.  The role of the IG in all government and military commands of which I am aware is to monitor the behavior of those in charge to insure that they are not abusing their powers.  Included in that process is the investigation of notices and complaints which may even be anonymous.  If the IG finds the report to be factual, he is empowered to take action up HIS chain of command.  In addition to the traditional IG role (which for us goes back to Washington's Army, if you wish to do a little research), the current whistleblower protection laws (that's laws, as in passed by Congress and signed by the President) currently in force strengthen the position of a whistleblower by guaranteeing his anonymity and security, unless he volunteers to identify himself.

T knows who the whistleblower is, and his cluelessly criminal son has even posted it publicly.  How come you don't know?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Investigation looking for crimes isn’t exactly what they had in mind.


Oh?  What did they have in mind?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

SO today, Devin (the cow-suer) Nunes brought in his star witness to back up t's position, and that witness pretty much agreed with the accusations made against t so far.

I understand that Nunes and Jordan have staked their careers on being t's butt-buddies, but it's a shame that they talked Ms Stefanik into sacrificing her bright career by joining them.


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You already owe me a dinner, you want to try double or nothing?


Why do I owe you a dinner?


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?
> How many of our current Congress members do you think could be jailed for any of their actions?


That's not really your response; you can do better than that. Is Trump just the only guy in history whom everyone wants to persecute? Is that why he did a $25mm settlement for his fraudulent university? Or the racially discriminatory housing settlement? And all his people seem to go to jail? Everybody does it?


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And what bombshell are we waiting for this time?



*Oh my are you a dense poster......I've told you many times ..!*
*DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE POSTING....!
*
*VOLKER JUST DESTROYED SCHIFF'S CLOWN SHOW !!!!!*


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> View attachment 5687



*VINDMAN .......HE'S A LIAR...!
SPOLA.........HE'S A LIAR...!

NEITHER OF YOU HAVE ANY STANDING WHAT SO EVER !

IN CLOSING .....TAKE YOUR NARRATIVE AND POUND SAND DICK !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Oh?  What did they have in mind?


What crime again?
I must have missed that detail.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Why do I owe you a dinner?


Why not, that’s the least you could for me explaining things to you.


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why not, that’s the least you could for me explaining things to you.


How could I not have known? Fine. But the dossier was accurate, so we're even. Sondland will be the tiebreaker. He rolls over; I win. He doesn't, you win.


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> How could I not have known? Fine. But the dossier was accurate, so we're even. Sondland will be the tiebreaker. He rolls over; I win. He doesn't, you win.


*The " Dossier " was a pack of LIES and YOU cannot 
substantiate ANY of the false accusations....... *


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

*Sondland has no bearing on this FALSE premise put forth by Adam Schiff for Brains.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

How concerned should we be about Russia?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> SO today, Devin (the cow-suer) Nunes brought in his star witness to back up t's position, and that witness pretty much agreed with the accusations made against t so far.
> 
> I understand that Nunes and Jordan have staked their careers on being t's butt-buddies, but it's a shame that they talked Ms Stefanik into sacrificing her bright career by joining them.


So you are a homophobic old fuck as well as a lying bitch.


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What crime again?
> I must have missed that detail.


So far we have treason, bribery, obstruction of justice, threatening witnesses -- but so what, right?  Get over it!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> So far we have treason, bribery, obstruction of justice, threatening witnesses -- but so what, right?  Get over it!


U R nuts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> So far we have treason, bribery, obstruction of justice, threatening witnesses -- but so what, right?  Get over it!


Sucker


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> So far we have treason, bribery, obstruction of justice, threatening witnesses -- but so what, right?  Get over it!


*" Get over it "*
*
Everyday you come on this Forum and LIE your ass off. We can't " Get over it " because your
old tired ass wanna be Veteran lurks on this Forum....
On the plus side we haven't had to witness your " perverted " actions as of late.....*


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 20, 2019)

Here comes the Star witness.  The Left was holding out for today so let's waste another day fishing and watch attorney's twist the words of everyone and look for "trap lie."  I can't stand it when attorneys play their games.  I will watch and look for lies.  Good luck to everyone today. I see No hope for Mr No.  When all one say has to say is, "No" then it's just a No!  This is Messy place we have.  I played Mulitsports too and sometimes you need a Sheriff to get things right.  I love my Bruda's and pray for peace @espola


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 20, 2019)

In April, Mr Sonland went to the Ukraine to congratulate Zalinski on his winning the election "Erase corruption."  Than, April 19, Joe decides to get in the race all of sudden.  I wonder if he knew something was up?  It seems the Left's argument is Trump was freaked out Joe would get his ass next year so Trump does what Trump does and breaks the law


----------



## messy (Nov 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Why do I owe you a dinner?


Well Joe, now that Sondland has told us all that Trump and Giuliani demanded a quid pro quo of investigating Biden for the Ukrainian aid, tell me where you’re buying that steak. 
Anywhere, so long as LA County.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 20, 2019)

I would love to take Adam on in a staring contest.  I have the power to never blink.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 20, 2019)

"Mr Holmes said that you said, that Trump said that Ukraine is a "four letter word" hole of corruption and Trump just wants to find out what happen in 2016"  What's so wrong with that?  Anyone dispute the Fact Ukraine is a little dirty?  Funny thing to me that's where Joe and Hunter were doing biz. 


*$83,333.33 saved up over 12 months*


----------



## messy (Nov 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh my are you a dense poster......I've told you many times ..!*
> *DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE POSTING....!*
> 
> *VOLKER JUST DESTROYED SCHIFF'S CLOWN SHOW !!!!!*


WHICH MONIKER DO YOU CHOOSE?
Lying Sack of Shit, Screaming Irrelevant Douchebag or Ignorant Meth-Head?
Take your pick...we like ‘em all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Well Joe, now that Sondland has told us all that Trump and Giuliani demanded a quid pro quo of investigating Biden for the Ukrainian aid, tell me where you’re buying that steak.
> Anywhere, so long as LA County.


LA?


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

“So we have now a process crime.  There will be articles of impeachment, I’ve think we’ve known that. I think it was just confirmed today. Substantively what we’ve heard from Adam Schiff is it’s over. We now know — this is his position — we now know the president in fact committed the crime of bribery for something of value...That’s litigable.  There are articles of impeachment being drawn up… This is one of those bombshell days.”

Ken Starr (remember him?) on Fox News (remember them?) today.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 20, 2019)

espola said:


> “So we have now a process crime.  There will be articles of impeachment, I’ve think we’ve known that. I think it was just confirmed today. Substantively what we’ve heard from Adam Schiff is it’s over. We now know — this is his position — we now know the president in fact committed the crime of bribery for something of value...That’s litigable.  There are articles of impeachment being drawn up… This is one of those bombshell days.”
> 
> Ken Starr (remember him?) on Fox News (remember them?) today.


Finally The Lion Trump will be booted.  Yay!!!!!!  Ken knows about how to win impeachments.  Great job bro on sticking to the facts.  So, who will the Right bring out to take on the Left next year @espola?  Who do you see the two contenders will be?  Maybe a true independent, non business man who only cares about the people?  Maybe Michelle will save us with Obama and he will be what Bill was hoping to be?  I'm so confused being in the middle today.  I'm at a 4 way stop sign looking right and then left.  Let's see some more cross examinations……...Sonland is interesting.  Adam hated one of his answers.  His eyes get really big when he doesn't like the answer he gets.....


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

Pence's people are already fencing him off from the Ukraine disaster.  He knew nothing about it, they say, which is a historically reasonable position for a VP to take.  Case in point - Truman knew nothing about the Manhattan Project until the day after FDR died.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 20, 2019)

Did Sondland pay $1.000,000 to serve the country?  Please...…..Plus, I think it's the presidents decision to meet with a head of state, not his.  He seems mad about that part the most.  Presumed to be guilty is whatI  got today.  All buy Mr $ondland, who paid $1,000,000 bucks to serve his country.


----------



## messy (Nov 20, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Did Sondland pay $1.000,000 to serve the country?  Please...…..Plus, I think it's the presidents decision to meet with a head of state, not his.  He seems mad about that part the most.  Presumed to be guilty is whatI  got today.  All buy Mr $ondland, who paid $1,000,000 bucks to serve his country.


It’s common for a big contributor to get an ambassadorship, but usually in more cush places like Caymans or Bahamas.


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2019)

messy said:


> WHICH MONIKER DO YOU CHOOSE?
> Lying Sack of Shit, Screaming Irrelevant Douchebag or Ignorant Meth-Head?
> Take your pick...we like ‘em all.


*Look into the Mirror and address yourself.....All three describe your online persona....*


----------



## messy (Nov 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Look into the Mirror and address yourself.....All three describe your online persona....*


Just pick 1, or we can trade off, Lying Sack of Shit.


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s common for a big contributor to get an ambassadorship, but usually in more cush places like Caymans or Bahamas.


*Yep....look no further than ALL of the positions that were filled under 
the " Golden Child's " administration based on LARGE donations....!!

What's your point.............*


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Just pick 1, or we can trade off, Lying Sack of Shit.


*You fill all three.........*


----------



## messy (Nov 20, 2019)

I think that Jordan and Nunes are the Ricky and Nono of the House hearings. Just loud and angry and blind, deaf and dumb.


----------



## messy (Nov 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


You like that word, don't you, fool? Hey, Iz, duh, where's the whistleblower, duh? Hey, look over there!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2019)

Its funny how the Republicans lie then they get shot down minutes later.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You like that word, don't you, fool? Hey, Iz, duh, where's the whistleblower, duh? Hey, look over there!


Its his version of fake news. These idiots always show their cards.


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

I wonder how many votes these efforts got Trump?

In the opening statement she will offer at her public testimony on Thursday, Fiona Hill, a former member of Trump’s National Security Council, will draw attention to Russia’s efforts three years ago — and now.
“The impact of the successful 2016 Russian campaign remains evident today,” Hill’s statement reads. “Our nation is being torn apart. Truth is questioned. Our highly professional and expert career Foreign Service is being undermined.”


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

Holmes is smart dude.  He's a career statesman and I respect that. Looks like he wants to tell the truth.  I liked this guy at the beginning until Jay Leno comment.  I didn't like that to be honest.  "Three Amigos".......He lost me guys.  He's the smart guy.  Pomona College in Claremont.  Let's see how smart he is under cross eximantion.....ok, now this guy is getting on my nerves...…..This guy sounds like my old FB friends.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder how many votes these efforts got Trump?
> 
> In the opening statement she will offer at her public testimony on Thursday, Fiona Hill, a former member of Trump’s National Security Council, will draw attention to Russia’s efforts three years ago — and now.
> “The impact of the successful 2016 Russian campaign remains evident today,” Hill’s statement reads. “Our nation is being torn apart. Truth is questioned. Our highly professional and expert career Foreign Service is being undermined.”


 . . . and the idiots applaud the undermining of our nation. Anything to spite Democrats and especially Obama the one whose appearance alone lit their fuse. They deny Russian influence, they repeat Russian propaganda. They are naive, low information and have been trained to hate America while wrapping themselves in the flag. This is everything the founders feared might happen.


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the idiots applaud the undermining of our nation. Anything to spite Democrats and especially Obama the one whose appearance alone lit their fuse. They deny Russian influence, they repeat Russian propaganda. They are naive, low information and have been trained to hate America while wrapping themselves in the flag. This is everything the founders feared might happen.


There was an early fight in Trump’s administration against his pro-Putin positions...Trump won the fight because he’s the boss...and Putin won because he’s Trump’s boss.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

It's all over for Trump.  Sherlock Holmes has saved our country.  TY Lord


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

I guess Rudy is calling all the shots.  I like this one quote from Attorney:  "Joe Biden "encouraged" the prosecutor to be fired.  
1+1=2  
Birisma=Bidens.  It was a code.


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I guess Rudy is calling all the shots.  I like this one quote from Attorney:  "Joe Biden "encouraged" the prosecutor to be fired.
> 1+1=2
> Birisma=Bidens.  It was a code.


The guy Biden helped get fired was not investigating Burisma.


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

I am just blown away that people like Mulvaney and Pompeo and Barr and Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Spicer exist. Who can possibly lie this much? And Lindsay Graham saying “show me evidence of quid pro quo outside of the transcript and I will he concerned” and then 2 weeks later saying “I’m not even going to read these reports of the hearings.” WTF is wrong with these lying POS’?
That’s why so many of Trump’s people are in jail. 
And the only response from the idiots, ever, is “you can keep your doctor.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I am just blown away that people like Mulvaney and Pompeo and Barr and Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Spicer exist. Who can possibly lie this much? And Lindsay Graham saying “show me evidence of quid pro quo outside of the transcript and I will he concerned” and then 2 weeks later saying “I’m not even going to read these reports of the hearings.” WTF is wrong with these lying POS’?
> That’s why so many of Trump’s people are in jail.
> And the only response from the idiots, ever, is “you can keep your doctor.”


Their hate of Obama has no bounds. They see Obama as the excuse for everything negative t does.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I guess Rudy is calling all the shots.  I like this one quote from Attorney:  "Joe Biden "encouraged" the prosecutor to be fired.
> 1+1=2
> Birisma=Bidens.  It was a code.


I like the crease in this bro’s stick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

Dr. Hill is killing these t butt lickers with well worded facts and reality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

The loud obnoxious sexual assault ignoring jim jordan attempting to yell past getting the ass kicking answers he doesn't like or want to hear.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

Oh Oh Holmes


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

Look at those notes dude


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

As the "fictional narrative" erodes and Giuliani's efforts "backfire" t butt lickers look more and more partisan, which in this case equals anti democracy/anti American.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

Filibuster, swamp monsters are so good.  Two can play that game.  Where's the truth???????


----------



## Booter (Nov 21, 2019)

Trump and the Republicans are Putin's useful idiots.  All of these apolitical foreign service officials with decades of service who have testified are appalled by Trump's behavior and have clearly laid out how Trump abused his power and put his own political interests ahead of America's security interests and the GOP willingly ignores it - they are Putin's useful idiots; they are traitors.  What's funny is nearly all of these Republican congressmen were at one time themselves never Trumpers.  Now these cowards just all fall in line Trump's treasonous behavior.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

Seems the republicans are starting to see the light so have shifted to protecting themselves instead of whittle donny the gold spoon spoiled bankruptcy queen . . . daddy kept him afloat for years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Filibuster, swamp monsters are so good.  Two can play that game.  Where's the truth???????
> 
> View attachment 5704


It's more not wanting to hear any answers than filabuster.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump and the Republicans are Putin's useful idiots.  All of these apolitical foreign service officials with decades of service who have testified are appalled by Trump's behavior and have clearly laid out how Trump abused his power and put his own political interests ahead of America's security interests and the GOP willingly ignores it - they are Putin's useful idiots; they are traitors.  What's funny is nearly all of these Republican congressmen were at one time themselves never Trumpers.  Now these cowards just all fall in line Trump's treasonous behavior.


They seem to be protecting "Republican party" interests more than t directly, in some cases (by the smarter ones anyways).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

One thing we have learned today, t doesn't know what country Kiev is in . . . he "doesn't give a fuck".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

t held back aid, asking "for a favor" concerning an announcement about investigating the Biden's, then got found out so had the aid released. End of story.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t held back aid, asking "for a favor" concerning an announcement about investigating the Biden's, then got found out so had the aid released. End of story.


Putting this in a soccer perspective -- does he deserve a red card?  Ukraine still got their shot off.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2019)

I can see what type of wrestling coach Jordan was.  Even after time runs out, he is till trying to throw his opponent because he is behind on points.  The referee keeps on blowing the whistle, so Jordan is risking a DQ, which would be worse than losing on points.

I was talking to my wife when this exchange occurred and she said "What the fuck is wrong with this guy?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I am just blown away that people like Mulvaney and Pompeo and Barr and Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Spicer exist. Who can possibly lie this much? And Lindsay Graham saying “show me evidence of quid pro quo outside of the transcript and I will he concerned” and then 2 weeks later saying “I’m not even going to read these reports of the hearings.” WTF is wrong with these lying POS’?
> That’s why so many of Trump’s people are in jail.
> And the only response from the idiots, ever, is “you can keep your doctor.”


Shovel ready wasn’t exactly shovel ready.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I am just blown away that people like Mulvaney and Pompeo and Barr and Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Spicer exist. Who can possibly lie this much? And Lindsay Graham saying “show me evidence of quid pro quo outside of the transcript and I will he concerned” and then 2 weeks later saying “I’m not even going to read these reports of the hearings.” WTF is wrong with these lying POS’?
> That’s why so many of Trump’s people are in jail.
> And the only response from the idiots, ever, is “you can keep your doctor.”


“I was born in Hawaii.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I am just blown away that people like Mulvaney and Pompeo and Barr and Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Spicer exist. Who can possibly lie this much? And Lindsay Graham saying “show me evidence of quid pro quo outside of the transcript and I will he concerned” and then 2 weeks later saying “I’m not even going to read these reports of the hearings.” WTF is wrong with these lying POS’?
> That’s why so many of Trump’s people are in jail.
> And the only response from the idiots, ever, is “you can keep your doctor.”


“I support traditional marriage.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I am just blown away that people like Mulvaney and Pompeo and Barr and Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Spicer exist. Who can possibly lie this much? And Lindsay Graham saying “show me evidence of quid pro quo outside of the transcript and I will he concerned” and then 2 weeks later saying “I’m not even going to read these reports of the hearings.” WTF is wrong with these lying POS’?
> That’s why so many of Trump’s people are in jail.
> And the only response from the idiots, ever, is “you can keep your doctor.”


“My wife is a woman.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Their hate of Obama has no bounds. They see Obama as the excuse for everything negative t does.


It was a combo of Obama and Hillary, which one do you blame?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It was a combo of Obama and Hillary, which one do you blame?


I blame you and idiots of your ilk looking for retribution for the perceived harms you were done, fictitious in making, country and all else be damned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

"The big truth, he did it, the president did it" ~ Heck


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The big truth, he did it, the president did it" ~ Heck


Who is Heck?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I blame you and idiots of your ilk looking for retribution for the perceived harms you were done, fictitious in making, country and all else be damned.


Tell that to the the Americans that were murdered in Benghazi.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell that to the the Americans that were murdered in Benghazi.


The politicizing of which is perhaps one of the more disgusting episodes in American political history.


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The loud obnoxious sexual assault ignoring jim jordan attempting to yell
> past getting the ass kicking answers he doesn't like or want to hear.


*Yur such a pussy......your whole party has been exposed as Filthy Scum....Enjoy.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump and the Republicans are Putin's useful idiots.  All of these apolitical foreign service officials with decades of service who have testified are appalled by Trump's behavior and have clearly laid out how Trump abused his power and put his own political interests ahead of America's security interests and the GOP willingly ignores it - they are Putin's useful idiots; they are traitors.  What's funny is nearly all of these Republican congressmen were at one time themselves never Trumpers.  Now these cowards just all fall in line Trump's treasonous behavior.



*The TRUTH has been exposed about the " Jackass " Party you support....*


----------



## Booter (Nov 21, 2019)

Hill said that, "based on questions and statements I have heard, some of you on this committee appear to believe that Russia and its security services did not conduct a campaign against our country—and that perhaps, somehow, for some reason, Ukraine did. This is a fictional narrative that has been perpetrated and propagated by the Russian security services themselves.

"The unfortunate truth is that Russia was the foreign power that systematically attacked our democratic institutions in 2016. This is the public conclusion of our intelligence agencies, confirmed in bipartisan Congressional reports. It is beyond dispute, even if some of the underlying details must remain classified.

"The impact of the successful 2016 Russian campaign remains evident today. Our nation is being torn apart. Truth is questioned. Our highly professional and expert career foreign service is being undermined. U.S. support for Ukraine — which continues to face armed Russian aggression — has been politicized. The Russian government’s goal is to weaken our country — to diminish America’s global role and to neutralize a perceived U.S. threat to Russian interests. President Putin and the Russian security services aim to counter U.S. foreign policy objectives in Europe, including in Ukraine, where Moscow wishes to reassert political and economic dominance. 

Don the Con Trump and the coward Republicans are Putin's useful idiots!!!


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell that to the the Americans that were murdered in Benghazi.


There was a huge investigation on that one. Who went to jail again? Remind me. Do they only go to jail on "hoaxes?"


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> There was a huge investigation on that one. Who went to jail again? Remind me. Do they only go to jail on "hoaxes?"


*HEY SCUM BAG....YEAH YOU !*
*
GO PREACH YOUR CRAP IN PERSON TO THE FAMILIES OF THE DECEASED......*
*SEE HOW LONG YOU REMAIN STANDING......SCUMBAG.*


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

I was talking to my wife when this exchange occurred and she said "What the fuck is wrong with this guy?"
[/QUOTE]
I was also talking to my wife today to and telling her, "watch Hill Honey, she will just talk and talk to waste time."  Come on, you saw that, right? Rightside attorney was letting her ramble on with that English accent and just talking and talking and talking and talking and talking.  That was excellent talking from her. Hire Hill & Holmes whenever you find yourself in a tough situation.  There here to save America from a deal maker and his 63,000,000 Trumpist loyalist who shop at Walmart and shoot ak47s for fun in the hills.  The others who didn't vote like me are also Trumpist because we didn't vote for Hillary and Bill and his buddy Jefferey.  No crime folks, just business as usual.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I was talking to my wife when this exchange occurred and she said "What the fuck is wrong with this guy?"


I was also talking to my wife today to and telling her, "watch Hill Honey, she will just talk and talk to waste time."  Come on, you saw that, right? Rightside attorney was letting her ramble on with that English accent and just talking and talking and talking and talking and talking.  That was excellent talking from her. Hire Hill & Holmes whenever you find yourself in a tough situation.  There here to save America from a deal maker and his 63,000,000 Trumpist loyalist who shop at Walmart and shoot ak47s for fun in the hills.  The others who didn't vote like me are also Trumpist because we didn't vote for Hillary and Bill and his buddy Jefferey.  No crime folks, just business as usual.
[/QUOTE]

Trumpist.


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I was talking to my wife when this exchange occurred and she said "What the fuck is wrong with this guy?"


I was also talking to my wife today to and telling her, "watch Hill Honey, she will just talk and talk to waste time."  Come on, you saw that, right? Rightside attorney was letting her ramble on with that English accent and just talking and talking and talking and talking and talking.  That was excellent talking from her. Hire Hill & Holmes whenever you find yourself in a tough situation.  There here to save America from a deal maker and his 63,000,000 Trumpist loyalist who shop at Walmart and shoot ak47s for fun in the hills.  The others who didn't vote like me are also Trumpist because we didn't vote for Hillary and Bill and his buddy Jefferey.  No crime folks, just business as usual.
[/QUOTE]
Trump said about Epstein "I've known Jeff for 15 years. Terrific guy... He's a lot of fun to be with...he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side."


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
Trump said about Epstein "I've known Jeff for 15 years. Terrific guy... He's a lot of fun to be with...he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side."
[/QUOTE]
I never said Trump didn't take trips to the Island.  We have a problem in politics and it goes both ways.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I was also talking to my wife today to and telling her, "watch Hill Honey, she will just talk and talk to waste time."  Come on, you saw that, right? Rightside attorney was letting her ramble on with that English accent and just talking and talking and talking and talking and talking.  That was excellent talking from her. Hire Hill & Holmes whenever you find yourself in a tough situation.  There here to save America from a deal maker and his 63,000,000 Trumpist loyalist who shop at Walmart and shoot ak47s for fun in the hills.  The others who didn't vote like me are also Trumpist because we didn't vote for Hillary and Bill and his buddy Jefferey.  No crime folks, just business as usual.


Yes!  How DARE British born Fiona Hill talk with that English accent!!!!   Elitist!!


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

According to @espola and @NO, I am "Trumpist Liberal Loyalist" TLL is the new wave of voters.  They will swing the vote one way or the other.  Be nice to the independents and libertarians.....


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Yes!  How DARE British born Fiona Hill talk with that English accent!!!!   Elitist!!


Listen, because that accent tricked my dd and I in soccer so I have some issues.  Sorry, and btw, I'M tired too of all this division......


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

So just a heads to those who have PM in my in box.  First off, I won't out you publicly on here like some dads do just for some hate.  I can handle that. Secondly, and take this serious.  If any of you make threats to me as some did with EJ, than I will send to the right folks.  Talk smack all you want. Call me names all you want just don't threaten me or my kid.  Carry on patriots of America.


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> According to @espola and @NO, I am "Trumpist Liberal Loyalist" TLL is the new wave of voters.  They will swing the vote one way or the other.  Be nice to the independents and libertarians.....


Libertarians are Republicans every time.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Libertarians are Republicans every time.


They swing right, no argument there but they will swing left when they want to, they just won't say anything.  Independents are switch hitters.  My mom bated Right when Reagan was around but went left with Billy.  She was born in Arkansas and like his youth and coolness.  She did not like his wife, that I can tell you.  It's a choice.  Win the middle of the self thinkers and those who don't have an agenda and just want everyone to play fair and by the rules and anyone can win next year.

"We are better than that."


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Libertarians are Republicans every time.


After I had given up on being a Republican because they were the party of crooks, and given up on being a Democrat because they were the party of fools., I considered being formally registered as a Libertarian.  Alas, I found they were the party of hypocrites.

Now the Tea Party actually had some promise for a while of being a viable alternative party, but in the end they just evolved into a variety of right-wing Republicans.  Every politician who claims to be a Tea Party member has been elected as a Republican.

What we need is a rational party, with conservative fiscal and liberal social ideals.


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *HEY SCUM BAG....YEAH YOU !*
> 
> *GO PREACH YOUR CRAP IN PERSON TO THE FAMILIES OF THE DECEASED......*
> *SEE HOW LONG YOU REMAIN STANDING......SCUMBAG.*


I think you should tell them for me, Douchebag Meth-head (is that it?).
It’s unlikely they wanted anyone jailed and remind yourself that nobody was.
Unlike the Russia hoax, where a WHOLE LOT of Trump people went to jail, right?


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I was talking to my wife when this exchange occurred and she said "What the fuck is wrong with this guy?"


I was also talking to my wife today to and telling her, "watch Hill Honey, she will just talk and talk to waste time."  Come on, you saw that, right? Rightside attorney was letting her ramble on with that English accent and just talking and talking and talking and talking and talking.  That was excellent talking from her. Hire Hill & Holmes whenever you find yourself in a tough situation.  There here to save America from a deal maker and his 63,000,000 Trumpist loyalist who shop at Walmart and shoot ak47s for fun in the hills.  The others who didn't vote like me are also Trumpist because we didn't vote for Hillary and Bill and his buddy Jefferey.  No crime folks, just business as usual.
[/QUOTE]

*You're a fraud...............Smoked ya out.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I think you should tell them for me, Douchebag *Meth-head* (is that it?).
> It’s unlikely they wanted anyone jailed and remind yourself that nobody was.
> Unlike the Russia hoax, where a WHOLE LOT of Trump people went to jail, right?


*You are projecting again......Scum Bag. The smell of Ammonia Hydroxide permeates 
your miserable posts......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You like that word, don't you, fool? Hey, Iz, duh, where's the whistleblower, duh? Hey, look over there!


Fries U!  What a deal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its funny how the Republicans lie then they get shot down minutes later.


Fake news


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its his version of fake news. These idiots always show their cards.


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

*Fiona Hill: Obama Denied Weapons to Ukraine for ‘Political’ Reasons*




AP Photo/Andrew HarnikJOEL B. POLLAK21 Nov 20192,215
1:55
*Former National Security Council official Dr. Fiona Hill testified on Thursday that President Barack Obama had ignored the “interagency consensus” on sending weapons to Ukraine for “political” reasons.*
Under questioning from Republicans, Hill admitted that she herself had been against giving weapons to Ukraine to help it fight Russian invasion, and that she had written an op-ed in the Washington Post expressing those views.

She also said that the “interagency consensus” had actually been in favor of arming the Ukrainians; she herself was not in government service at the time, but working at the liberal Brookings Institution think tank.

Hill noted that President Obama had ignored the “interagency consensus” for what she called “political” reasons. She explained that Obama was concerned that arming the Ukrainians could provoke the Russians.

On Tuesday, Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman, who worked for Hill and remains at the National Security Council, testified that President Donald Trump’s decision to withhold aid from Ukraine temporarily went against the “interagency consensus” on Ukraine, though he also acknowledged that Trump had armed Ukraine while Obama had not.

Democrats say that Trump hurt U.S. national security by jeopardizing American support for Ukraine, and ignoring the “interagency consensus,” for what they claim are political reasons.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the idiots applaud the undermining of our nation. Anything to spite Democrats and especially Obama the one whose appearance alone lit their fuse. They deny Russian influence, they repeat Russian propaganda. They are naive, low information and have been trained to hate America while wrapping themselves in the flag. This is everything the founders feared might happen.


6 straight years of QE and a near doubling of our National Debt undermines our nation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I am just blown away that people like Mulvaney and Pompeo and Barr and Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Spicer exist. Who can possibly lie this much? And Lindsay Graham saying “show me evidence of quid pro quo outside of the transcript and I will he concerned” and then 2 weeks later saying “I’m not even going to read these reports of the hearings.” WTF is wrong with these lying POS’?
> That’s why so many of Trump’s people are in jail.
> And the only response from the idiots, ever, is “you can keep your doctor.”


Yawn


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 6 straight years of QE and a near doubling of our National Debt undermines our nation.


Wake up. My 30-yrs, $2mm at 3% is good for the country.


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are projecting again......Scum Bag. The smell of Ammonia Hydroxide permeates
> your miserable posts......*


Hey Lying Sack of Shit. Soldiers can’t stand you, so keep their names out of your mouth.


----------



## Booter (Nov 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *HEY SCUM BAG....YEAH YOU !*
> 
> *GO PREACH YOUR CRAP IN PERSON TO THE FAMILIES OF THE DECEASED......*
> *SEE HOW LONG YOU REMAIN STANDING......SCUMBAG.*


*Chris Stevens' sister: Don't blame Clinton for Benghazi*

When it comes to who was responsible for the security lapses that resulted in the death of her brother, Chris Stevens, and three other Americans in Benghazi, Libya, on Sept. 11, 2012, the ambassador's sister and family spokesperson, Anne Stevens, is not pointing the finger at Hillary Clinton. And it is "inappropriate," she said, to make Benghazi an election issue.

"I do not blame Hillary Clinton or Leon Panetta," Stevens said in an interview published Tuesday with The New Yorker's Robin Wright, referring to the former secretaries of State and defense, respectively. "They were balancing security efforts at embassies and missions around the world. And their staffs were doing their best to provide what they could with the resources they had. The Benghazi Mission was understaffed. We know that now. But, again, Chris knew that. It wasn’t a secret to him. He decided to take the risk to go there. It is not something they did to him. It is something he took on himself."

*Instead, Stevens remarked that if any entity had any culpability, it was Congress for the State Department's budget.

"Perhaps if Congress had provided a budget to increase security for all missions around the world, then some of the requests for more security in Libya would have been granted," Stevens told Wright*









						Chris Stevens' sister: Don't blame Clinton for Benghazi
					

Anne Stevens also said it is "inappropriate" to make Benghazi an election issue.




					www.politico.com


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Chris Stevens' sister: Don't blame Clinton for Benghazi*
> 
> When it comes to who was responsible for the security lapses that resulted in the death of her brother, Chris Stevens, and three other Americans in Benghazi, Libya, on Sept. 11, 2012, the ambassador's sister and family spokesperson, Anne Stevens, is not pointing the finger at Hillary Clinton. And it is "inappropriate," she said, to make Benghazi an election issue.
> 
> ...


That's too rational and factual.  It won't be the last time someone heare posts "Benghazi!" as if it were an excuse for their continual cluelessness.


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

The responses to this tweet are interesting --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197875810256007170


----------



## Booter (Nov 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 6 straight years of QE and a near doubling of our National Debt undermines our nation.


Sounds like Izzy missed another QE rally.  Tip: change the channel when the Fox News gold coin commercials come on.
According to Izzy Obama is responsible for starting: Social Security, Medicare, the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq and for the GW Bush Tax cuts.
Comparing Trump seeking foreign intervention in our elections with monetary policy is indeed idiotic.


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Wake up. My 30-yrs, $2mm at 3% is good for the country.


*Urine IDIOT.....100 %






There's the sample to prove it...................*


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Lying Sack of Shit.
> Soldiers can’t stand you,
> so keep their names out of your mouth.


*Projecting again.....Mr NH4OH.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2019)

So when does the VP get sworn in?


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So when does the VP get sworn in?


*Adam Schiff is the presiding President of the " Standard Hotel " Egyptian party network....*
*His VP was Ed Buck
His SOS was Bruce Hensel....
*
*His " New " VP has yet to surface.....





*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The responses to this tweet are interesting --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197875810256007170


Yawn.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn.


Ah yes, the yellow bellied t swallowers must be entertained and reading just won't do the trick, eh dizzy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Lev says Nunes was in on the Ukraine crap too.  That might explain some of his wackadoodle behavior the last few weeks, knowing it was eventually going to surface.


Lion Eyes said:


>


Not paying attention?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Lev says Nunes was in on the Ukraine crap too.  That might explain some of his wackadoodle behavior the last few weeks, knowing it was eventually going to surface.
> 
> 
> Not paying attention?


LE always seems to be off in a zip code all his own.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

#5 on the twitter trending page today is #nunesresign.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 23, 2019)

Here is the Left's hope.  He has the Truth for ALL of us.  You guys hated this guy but he might just become your friend.  "War Hawk, Trumpest Loyalist!!! It might just work.  I want to hear about the drug deal with the three amigos.  I had a flashback nightmare of Dr Hill as one of my teachers back in grade school.  That lady is hard core.  She's pissed off about something.  This ain't over yet.  Plus, Joe is now mad at his friend Linsey.  "You will regret this forever you asshole! We were friends but not now." "You know my son Lindsey, you can't do this to me and son bro.  Please, take it back or I will have Obama fire Barr & Durham and have him look into the IRS and your taxes and possibly withhold your retirement package"  "I'll give 6 hours to think it about"


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> View attachment 5741
> 
> Here is the Left's hope.  He has the Truth for ALL of us.  You guys hated this guy but he might just become your friend.  "War Hawk, Trumpest Loyalist!!! It might just work.  I want to hear about the drug deal with the three amigos.  I had a flashback nightmare of Dr Hill as one of my teachers back in grade school.  That lady is hard core.  She's pissed off about something.  This ain't over yet.  Plus, Joe is now mad at his friend Linsey.  "You will regret this forever you asshole! We were friends but not now." "You know my son Lindsey, you can't do this to me and son bro.  Please, take it back or I will have Obama fire Barr & Durham and have him look into the IRS and your taxes and possibly withhold your retirement package"  "I'll give 6 hours to think it about"


I would respond with a "Coocoo" except that I think that is what you were looking for.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Nunes will know his goose is cooked when t claims to have never met him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh I read it alright


Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the yellow bellied t swallowers must be entertained and reading just won't do the trick, eh dizzy?


Lol!  You eloquent fools are always entertaining.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> Sounds like Izzy missed another QE rally.  Tip: change the channel when the Fox News gold coin commercials come on.
> According to Izzy Obama is responsible for starting: Social Security, Medicare, the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq and for the GW Bush Tax cuts.
> Comparing Trump seeking foreign intervention in our elections with monetary policy is indeed idiotic.


Thatʻs because you think monetary policy excludes foreign policy and thus foreign intervention.  Naive as ever.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Wake up. My 30-yrs, $2mm at 3% is good for the country.


MAGA?


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE always seems to be off in a zip code all his own.


*Spola is a proven LIAR.*
*You are a proven Lemming/LIAR.
*
*Post Facts Not Democratic Ass Spin.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Wake up. My 30-yrs, $2mm at 3% is good for the country.


BTW, please tell me how you think it's good for the government to lessen the value of your fellow americans savings, pensions, annuities, etc. by inflating the money supply which reduces the value of future dollars being held in those instruments?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Wake up. My 30-yrs, $2mm at 3% is good for the country.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE always seems to be off in a zip code all his own.


Like the ignore button you used to escape from Hillary's loss to Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like the ignore button you used to escape from Hillary's loss to Trump.


No, just your looney idiocy (and yes the redundancy is intentional and necessary in dizzy's case).


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


I understand by now that you are a true believer in the loons that publish this crap.  I just want to know how you find out about them.


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> #5 on the twitter trending page today is #nunesresign.


*Liberal Crap on Twitter is about as relevant as Graffiti 
on the walls of the LA River.....





*


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, just your looney idiocy (and yes the redundancy is intentional and necessary in dizzy's case).


*You come back every day like a Newborn to the Teet....
Wipe your chin.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> I understand by now that you are a true believer in the loons that publish this crap.  I just want to know how you find out about them.


Itʻs okay if you donʻt get the facts.  You are a part of the masses that donʻt get the facts.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs okay if you donʻt get the facts.  You are a part of the masses that donʻt get the facts.


How do you find out about them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, just your looney idiocy (and yes the redundancy is intentional and necessary in dizzy's case).


The eloquent fool speaks again


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> How do you find out about them?


I ask a lot of questions.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I ask a lot of questions.


And never give any answers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> And never give any answers.


Your ignorance is your own.


----------



## messy (Nov 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


You have really funny beliefs about economics. They all have nothing to do with what actually transpires. Like “counterfeit money.” Which is what you call money. LOL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You have really funny beliefs about economics. They all have nothing to do with what actually transpires. Like “counterfeit money.” Which is what you call money. LOL.


QE is what I call it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE is what I call it.


And? You never can answer the question . . . it must be an only nutters know kinda thing like just saying, "BENGHAZI!".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your ignorance is your own.


Being unaware of the conspiratorial deep state nonsense you believe isn't ignorance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? You never can answer the question . . . it must be an only nutters know kinda thing like just saying, "BENGHAZI!".


“What does it matter” to you nutters?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Being unaware of the conspiratorial deep state nonsense you believe isn't ignorance.


Lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2019)

Nunes now added to the docket. You t apologizers and t swallowers keep whining about the constant, ongoing, never ending, investigations? That's cuz this is the most dishonest, crooked, criminal administration, ever.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nunes now added to the docket. You t apologizers and t swallowers keep whining about the constant, ongoing, never ending, investigations? That's cuz this is the most dishonest, crooked, criminal administration, ever.


Lol!  Have some cheese.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Have some cheese.


And yet the woman persisted.


----------



## nononono (Nov 24, 2019)

*I'm willing to bet a dollar to a Doughnut that Adam Schiff instigated the first and now*
*this second baseless investigation into Devin Nunes....
He had nothing, he has nothing and he will not get anything....
Adam Schiff IS the source of a whole ton of these unsubstantiated " Inquiries "....

Not to mentioned....did he ever squirm like a bitch when asked if he would " willingly "
go before the Senate if called in by the Senate....Chuck U Todd of NBC " Meet The Press "*
*asked that as his closing question to Schiff for Brains @ 7:37....*


----------



## messy (Nov 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I'm willing to bet a dollar to a Doughnut that Adam Schiff instigated the first and now*
> *this second baseless investigation into Devin Nunes....
> He had nothing, he has nothing and he will not get anything....
> Adam Schiff IS the source of a whole ton of these unsubstantiated " Inquiries "....
> ...


Nunes in Ukraine helping Trump investigate Biden? Will the corruption ever cease? What a shit show. So glad we live in CA where the mindset doesn’t tolerate all that. We tolerate our idiots like nono and the Nunes voters but they stay marginalized here...unlike many other places in our country...like the slave states.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Nunes in Ukraine helping Trump investigate Biden? Will the corruption ever cease? What a shit show. So glad we live in CA where the mindset doesn’t tolerate all that. We tolerate our idiots like nono and the Nunes voters but they stay marginalized here...unlike many other places in our country...like the slave states.


You sound unsure.


----------



## messy (Nov 24, 2019)

It will surprise no one who has lived in rural America, or pays attention to Trump’s tweets, that Trump voters are more likely to believe conspiracy theories. Institutions like science, education and government are run, after all, by liberals. Many Americans will see a story in the newspaper as less trustworthy than the meme or obvious hoax site shared by someone they know.


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2019)

messy said:


> It will surprise no one who has lived in rural America, or pays attention to Trump’s tweets, that Trump voters are more likely to believe conspiracy theories. Institutions like science, education and government are run, after all, by liberals. Many Americans will see a story in the newspaper as less trustworthy than the meme or obvious hoax site shared by someone they know.



*Just admit it......*

*
YOU support a Criminal Enterprise masquerading under the guise of a Political
Party in the United States that has been siphoning off TAXPAYERS DOLLARS
in one of the most elaborate schemes of money laundering ever.....!!!!

AND THEY GOT CAUGHT !!!

Go on....admit it....and while you're in confession mode accept the fact that the 
Main Stream Media has been complicit in this charade to STOP the exposure of
this elaborate Criminal Enterprise.....!!

*
*DEMOCRATS **=** CRIMINALS .....**!*


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS .....!*


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2019)

*Found this statement on a blog ....worth posting again :


Kleen *says:           
  November 26, 2019 at 4:38 pm                     



The conclusion after 3 years;

The whole system is too corrupt.

Too many high level people involved for this to be just a one time thing.

If I tried to frame an innocent person for a crime, I don’t know anyone 
I would go to for help with the scam. Not one!
I don’t have a good friend I trust that would get involved in a scam to help me out with a scam.
And I wouldn’t go to someone I don’t know.
That person could very well turn me over to the police.

How can they find dozens of people, not only willing to do what they did but all
very comfortable doing it and walking around selling books and smiling.
It means one thing.

They have been doing this kinda of dirty work for decades and all are in it.
They don’t need to look around for help. They all participate.
That’s what Democrats are covering-up.

If they don’t “save” the day they are done!

They have been ruling this country for decades and moving us further and further to the left.

All Satan’s hope is in Congress right now.
Even the “tea party conservative” Judge Napolitano pulled his mask off.
It’s do or die for them. Many people who posed as conservatives have now exposed themselves as part of swamp.

If that  doesn’t tell you how desperate they are… nothing will.


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Nunes in Ukraine helping Trump investigate Biden? Will the corruption ever cease? What a shit show. So glad we live in CA where the mindset doesn’t tolerate all that. We tolerate our idiots like nono and the Nunes voters but they stay marginalized here...unlike many other places in our country...like the slave states.




*You reside in a CORRUPT State...*

*I live here....

I speak the TRUTH and You dislike the TRUTH...

You are miserable because of the TRUTH...

You cannot live a happy life based on LIES.....AND YOU KNOW IT...

YOU cannot tolerate the TRUTH thus YOU marginalize humans who expose the TRUTH....

YOU are a Slave to the LIES YOU regurgitate on here daily.....!*


----------



## messy (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey Nutters (especially Nono):
Which of you are Rick Wiles fans? Admit it...

Anti-Semitism For Jesus: Popular conservative Christian TV Host Rick Wiles warns his followers that the effort to impeach President Donald Trump is a “Jew coup.”
In a wild anti-semitic rant, Wiles claimed that “Jews are deceivers” who will “do whatever they have to do to accomplish their political agenda,” while arguing that the effort to impeach Trump constitutes a “Jew coup.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Nutters (especially Nono):
> Which of you are Rick Wiles fans? Admit it...
> 
> Anti-Semitism For Jesus: Popular conservative Christian TV Host Rick Wiles warns his followers that the effort to impeach President Donald Trump is a “Jew coup.”
> In a wild anti-semitic rant, Wiles claimed that “Jews are deceivers” who will “do whatever they have to do to accomplish their political agenda,” while arguing that the effort to impeach Trump constitutes a “Jew coup.”


Nice try, everyone knows the left hate Jews, don’t know why the vote for them.


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Nutters (especially Nono):
> Which of you are Rick Wiles fans? Admit it...
> 
> Anti-Semitism For Jesus: Popular conservative Christian TV Host Rick Wiles warns his followers that the effort to impeach President Donald Trump is a “Jew coup.”
> In a wild anti-semitic rant, Wiles claimed that “Jews are deceivers” who will “do whatever they have to do to accomplish their political agenda,” while arguing that the effort to impeach Trump constitutes a “Jew coup.”


*You do " Troll " some sites that are quite .....Um....unusual ...No wonder you're all
screwed up.*


----------



## messy (Nov 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You do " Troll " some sites that are quite .....Um....unusual ...No wonder you're all
> screwed up.*


So you are a fan? You agree with this guy?


----------



## messy (Nov 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice try, everyone knows the left hate Jews, don’t know why the vote for them.


This preacher is not on the left and he’s very popular. Sort of like this other right-wing priest...


Commonly known as *Father Coughlin*, he was one of the first political leaders to use radio to reach a mass audience: during the 1930s, an estimated 30 million listeners tuned to his weekly broadcasts. He was forced off the air in 1939 because of his pro-fascist and anti-Semitic rhetoric.


----------



## messy (Nov 27, 2019)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)

Jews


messy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jews have more important things to do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2019)

messy said:


> This preacher is not on the left and he’s very popular. Sort of like this other right-wing priest...
> 
> 
> Commonly known as *Father Coughlin*, he was one of the first political leaders to use radio to reach a mass audience: during the 1930s, an estimated 30 million listeners tuned to his weekly broadcasts. He was forced off the air in 1939 because of his pro-fascist and anti-Semitic rhetoric.


Some people are prone to believe lies, rhetoric and fairy tales.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2019)

messy said:


> This preacher is not on the left and he’s very popular. Sort of like this other right-wing priest...
> 
> 
> Commonly known as *Father Coughlin*, he was one of the first political leaders to use radio to reach a mass audience: during the 1930s, an estimated 30 million listeners tuned to his weekly broadcasts. He was forced off the air in 1939 because of his pro-fascist and anti-Semitic rhetoric.


I never said he was.
Hitler was a lefty, Husker and ereader are lefties.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2019)

messy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caging infants and separating families isn't enough for the t-fascists they now want their own Holocaust.


----------



## messy (Nov 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never said he was.
> Hitler was a lefty, Husker and ereader are lefties.


Hitler was a right-wing fascist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Caging infants and separating families isn't enough for the t-fascists they now want their own Holocaust.


You nihilist crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Hitler was a right-wing fascist.


He relied on people like you.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2019)

messy said:


> So you are a fan? You agree with this guy?


*You are the one who posted the information.....You can explain your obsession.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

Why do Republicans keep making speeches where they lie and misrepresent the facts? . . . oh yeah, cuz they are performing for t and the idiot Joe's out there who don't know any better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do Republicans keep making speeches where they lie and misrepresent the facts? . . . oh yeah, cuz they are performing for t and the idiot Joe's out there who don't know any better.


Just enjoy the fishing trip.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just enjoy the fishing trip.


So you are fine with foreign involvement in our electoral process?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are fine with foreign involvement in our electoral process?


No.  Why would I be okay with foreigners being able to vote without providing a proper I.D.?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  Why would I be okay with foreigners being able to vote without providing a proper I.D.?


There are other ways to influence votes, but of course you can't comprehend past the mundane and simplistic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are other ways to influence votes, but of course you can't comprehend past the mundane and simplistic.


Thatʻs where I have to start with you people.  Mundane and simple.  Muellerʻs approach was beyond your comprehension.  So you had to make something up to divert the attention away from the democrats hypocrisy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs where I have to start with you people.  Mundane and simple.  Muellerʻs approach was beyond your comprehension.  So you had to make something up to divert the attention away from the democrats hypocrisy.


Not one document, not one, what are they hiding/and do you even care?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not one document, not one, what are they hiding/and do you even care?


Yes


----------



## Booter (Dec 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You reside in a CORRUPT State...*
> 
> *I live here....
> 
> ...


*“I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and gosh darn it, people like me!” *


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 6, 2019)

I will not vote for this nightmare before Christmas. I will not vote for this lynching in the people's House. I will vote against these resolutions..


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS





*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 6, 2019)

What we are doing here is not a prosecution, it is a persecution and indeed it is a political lynching..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2019)

Republicans need to stand up for their party, for their future.


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What we are doing here is not a prosecution, it is a persecution and indeed it is a political lynching..


Coocoo.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


You know that's a quote from a Democrat...back in 98. So for once I'll agree with you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

". . . because impeachment is not about punishment. Impeachment is about cleansing the office. Impeachment is about restoring honor and integrity to the office.”


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You know that's a quote from a Democrat...back in 98. So for once I'll agree with you.


If someone called you coocoo in 98, it's before I had heard of you.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 7, 2019)

espola said:


> If someone called you coocoo in 98, it's before I had heard of you.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> View attachment 5935


*Are you giving " Spola " an internet reach around...oh my.*


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2019)

T says Rudy wants to testify before Congress?

I will have to lay in extra popcorn.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

espola said:


> T says Rudy wants to testify before Congress?
> 
> I will have to lay in extra popcorn.



*You're being played.....played BAD...!







CHINA " is " the Democrats Puppet Master by 
virtue of massive amounts of non returnable
Blood Money.........

Nancy Pelosi can't take much more....now they
literally taping her together.....look at the nose 
bandage...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're being played.....played BAD...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


China? You talking about Ivanka suddenly getting chinese patents, she had been trying to get for years, right after meeting with president Xi at mar a lago? Or Mitch McConnell's wife obtaining millions in shipping business for her families business in China?


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> China? You talking about Ivanka suddenly getting chinese patents, she had been trying to get for years, right after meeting with president Xi at mar a lago? Or Mitch McConnell's wife obtaining millions in shipping business for her families business in China?


*Diane Feinstein and her Husband*
*Nancy Pelosi and her Husband
Joe Biden and his Son ( Hunter Biden )
and on down the line.......Filthy Phucks....

Where does YOUR pension plan derive it's deep investments....
I think ill look into where the Iron Workers divest their pension plan*
*money......Yeah !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Diane Feinstein and her Husband*
> *Nancy Pelosi and her Husband
> Joe Biden and his Son ( Hunter Biden )
> and on down the line.......Filthy Phucks....
> ...


You can actually research the irregularities I have brought up, in real life. Yours, not so much, only on looney, deep fever swamp, nutter sites that spout fiction, like you.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can actually research the irregularities I have brought up, in real life.
> Yours, not so much, only on looney, deep fever swamp, nutter sites that spout fiction, like you.


*Say what you want, but YOU are the one with the Ball and Chain around his*
*ankle not me.......
You support a Filthy Corrupt Criminal Enterprise called the " Democratic Party "....

With each passing day the stench of Evil among them is greater and greater......
*
*You can deny it, but AMERICA sees it and we " Hate " it....Now what !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans need to stand up for their party, for their future.


That is what Trump has been doing but to save our country from folks like you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 7, 2019)

espola said:


> If someone called you coocoo in 98, it's before I had heard of you.


You're so dense that you have no idea when you've been owned... quack on!


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


Keep trying wimpy, maybe you will convince someone, someday . . . that you are truly insane. That's what you are going for right?


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

*That's right....You've got Nothing, Zero, Nada......
Enjoy the Stain....You'll carry it for LIFE !





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's right....You've got Nothing, Zero, Nada......
> Enjoy the Stain....You'll carry it for LIFE !
> 
> 
> ...


More projecting I see, the trump stain is the that w/o t go away. Hopefully he is stopped before he gives Putin everything.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More projecting I see, the trump stain is the that w/o t go away. Hopefully he is stopped before he gives Putin everything.


*Hey....rewrite that post.....it represents your current thinking process...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More projecting I see, the trump stain is the that won't go away. Hopefully he is stopped before he gives Putin everything.


Better?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More projecting I see, the trump stain is the that won't go away. Hopefully he is stopped before he gives Putin everything.


It maybe too late, t is meeting with the russians in the White House today. Is he giving it all away?


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Better?



*For some reason your posts come off with a vision of you looking like
this below......Why is that..?





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

So t didn't admit to pressuring Zelensky, so t must be innocent.
Zelensky, desperately needing aid and the backing of the USA (at least the image thereof for Putin's sake), said he wasn't pressured (not wanting to upset t), so t must be innocent.
Ukraine eventually got the aid (no meeting, no show of support), so t must be innocent.
Can't directly link the 13 Ukrainian deaths during the time aid was withheld, so t must be innocent.
t and his apologist say no crime, so t must be innocent (despite the overwhelming evidence to the contrary), so t must be innocent.
Mueller found no direct collusion, so t must be innocent (of everything thereafter).


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 301725, member: 1707"

So t didn't admit to pressuring Zelensky, so t must be innocent.
*Yep....He's innocent.*

Zelensky, desperately needing aid and the backing of the USA (at least the image thereof for Putin's sake),
 said he wasn't pressured (not wanting to upset t), so t must be innocent.
*Yep....He's innocent.*


Ukraine eventually got the aid (no meeting, no show of support), so t must be innocent.
*Yep....He's innocent.*


Can't directly link the 13 Ukrainian deaths during the time aid was withheld, so t must be innocent.
*Yep....He's innocent.*


t and his apologist say no crime, so t must be innocent (despite the overwhelming evidence to the contrary), 
so t must be innocent.
*Yep....He's innocent.*



Mueller found no direct collusion, so t must be innocent (of everything thereafter).
*Yep....He's innocent.*


/QUOTE

* I am glad we got that sorted out.....

Now about Joe Biden/Hunter Biden's Quid Pro Quo......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 301725, member: 1707"
> 
> So t didn't admit to pressuring Zelensky, so t must be innocent.
> *Yep....He's innocent.*
> ...


You only believe what you are told to believe and leave it at that history and reality be damned.


President Trump’s smear campaign against former vice president Joe Biden — a campaign that sought to enlist Ukrainian officials by threatening to withhold security assistance vital to Ukraine’s defense against Russian aggression — is based on an Orwellian inversion of reality.
The smear perpetuates the widely refuted claim that Biden did something wrong during the Obama administration by pressing Ukraine to fire a prosecutor who was regarded on both sides of the Atlantic as blatantly corrupt. The United States’ European allies and the Ukrainian anti-corruption community were already working to remove the prosecutor from office.

What’s striking about Trump and his personal lawyer, Rudolph W. Giuliani, is that they seem to be arguing that a figure at the epicenter of some of Ukraine’s most notorious corruption scandals should have remained in place.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/10/07/only-trumps-world-could-what-joe-biden-did-ukraine-be-considered-corrupt/
		


The reality is that despite the facial similarities, the situations are not the same. The differences are important to understand morally, legally, and politically. There is still more to be learned about both the Biden and, crucially, the Trump cases, and new information could change the picture, but as it stands now, the essential difference is that Biden’s intervention was aimed at fighting corruption in Ukraine, while Trump’s appears to have been engaging in it.









						What Happened in Ukraine?
					

Both Joe Biden and Donald Trump pressured the Ukranian government to act. But the similarities are only surface deep.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




In castigating Biden's effort to get the prosecutor general fired, Trump has declined to mention an important fact: a whole lot of other people were also trying to get him fired at the time.









						Fact check: What Trump has been getting wrong on Biden and Ukraine
					

President Donald Trump is facing intense criticism over a July phone call during which, according to a person familiar with the matter, he pressed Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate the son of former Vice President Joe Biden, a leading candidate to face him in the 2020...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You only believe what you are told to believe and leave it at that history and reality be damned.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s smear campaign against former vice president Joe Biden — a campaign that sought to enlist Ukrainian officials by threatening to withhold security assistance vital to Ukraine’s defense against Russian aggression — is based on an Orwellian inversion of reality.
> ...


*Looks like you've got someone else doing your research.....*
*Get some Honest sources instead on CNN and the ATLANTIC.....

Joe Biden/Hunter Biden are GUILTY of CRIMINAL ACTS ....WAKE UP !*
*Joe Biden is Guilty of Quid Pro Quo......WAKE UP !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Looks like you've got someone else doing your research.....*
> *Get some Honest sources instead on CNN and the ATLANTIC.....
> 
> Joe Biden/Hunter Biden are GUILTY of CRIMINAL ACTS ....WAKE UP !*
> *Joe Biden is Guilty of Quid Pro Quo......WAKE UP !*


You truly are a tool. Putin loves you!


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You truly are a tool. Putin loves you!


*Now YOU are back to posting without help....it shows.


PUTIN = DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Booter (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More projecting I see, the trump stain is the that w/o t go away. Hopefully he is stopped before he gives Putin everything.


Drunk much...


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> View attachment 5994


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 16, 2019)

espola said:


> T says Rudy wants to testify before Congress?
> 
> I will have to lay in extra popcorn.


Here's a fact for you:

There is bipartisan support in the House.... against impeaching President Trump.

Oh, and what did Comey just say?

Probably best you eat your popcorn in your rabbit hole...


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Here's a fact for you:
> 
> There is bipartisan support in the House.... against impeaching President Trump.


Source?


----------



## Booter (Dec 16, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Oh sure right after that wall gets built - SUCKER!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 16, 2019)

So you don't follow the news... you just parrot the talking heads. Well, everyone already knows that you just confirmed it.


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2019)

If someone were to be the subject of a mob-style hit because the killer thinks he is helping t's defense, the first logical candidate would be Rudy.  He just can't keep his mouth shut.


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2019)

Two Senators (Chuck and Lindsey) have already admitted that they are not going to obey the impeachment trial oath they haven't even taken yet.


----------



## nononono (Dec 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Source?


*Look it up lying loser....YOU KNOW WHAT HE STATED IS TRUE....!*


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2019)

Let me put this in stark capitalist terms - if the CEO of a large corporation engages in self-dealing, berates his critics with obviouslies, and refuses to answer questions from or provide documents to the corporation's Board of Directors, what should the BOD do?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Two Senators (Chuck and Lindsey) have already admitted that they are not going to obey the impeachment trial oath they haven't even taken yet.


Coocoo


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Look it up lying loser....YOU KNOW WHAT HE STATED IS TRUE....!*


e already knows he's just afraid to come out of his rabbit hole.


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> e already knows he's just afraid to come out of his rabbit hole.


Does this mean you don't have a source?  Or the source doesn't say what you claimed?  Or you are embarrassed to reveal what sources you trust?

The last I heard, almost all the Republicans in the House and 2 Democrats have stated they are voting against any kind of impeachment bill, and about 80% of the Democrats and the 1 Independent have stated they are voting for it - the rest, about 50, are still undecided.  Neither side of the declared votes is a majority yet.  

Is that what you meant by "bipartisan support"?  Or does your so-far-invisible source say differently?


----------



## Booter (Dec 16, 2019)

*Judge schedules Michael Flynn's sentencing for Jan. 28*

A federal judge has set President Trump's first national security adviser Michael Flynn's sentencing for Jan. 28, dismissing allegations by his defense attorneys that he was entrapped by prosecutors into accepting a plea deal.

*The big picture: *Flynn, who pleaded guilty in December 2017 to lying to FBI agents about his interactions with the Russian ambassador, was the first Trump associate to face charges in the Mueller investigation but among the last to be sentenced. The judge rejected a motion by Flynn's lawyers to hold prosecutors in contempt for failing to turn over evidence that they claimed would lead to the dismissal of his charges, rebuking his lawyers in one instance for plagiarizing in a court filing.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Does this mean you don't have a source?  Or the source doesn't say what you claimed?  Or you are embarrassed to reveal what sources you trust?
> 
> The last I heard, almost all the Republicans in the House and 2 Democrats have stated they are voting against any kind of impeachment bill, and about 80% of the Democrats and the 1 Independent have stated they are voting for it - the rest, about 50, are still undecided.  Neither side of the declared votes is a majority yet.
> 
> Is that what you meant by "bipartisan support"?  Or does your so-far-invisible source say differently?


What is the definition of bipartisan?

I'll wait. I know it's a long climb out of your rabbit hole...


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Look it up lying loser....YOU KNOW WHAT HE STATED IS TRUE....!*


I believe we are seeing the beginning of the end for e... the old guy is obviously senile. His recollection and ability to put cognitive thoughts on a post are all but gone. He is still trying to find a post where he claims I asked his opinion about Cops and Starbucks but I never did... so sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Let me put this in stark capitalist terms - if the CEO of a large corporation engages in self-dealing, berates his critics with obviouslies, and refuses to answer questions from or provide documents to the corporation's Board of Directors, what should the BOD do?


Re-elect him of course.


----------



## nononono (Dec 16, 2019)

espola said:


> If someone were to be the subject of a mob-style hit because the killer thinks he is helping t's defense, the first logical candidate would be Rudy.  He just can't keep his mouth shut.



*What are YOU advocating ......a JFK style hit ??????????????*
*
I'll put a bet out there that YOU are just as miserable in REAL life as
your posts portray you on this forum.....
*
*WTF is wrong with you.....*


----------



## Booter (Dec 17, 2019)

*Call records show Devin Nunes in contact with indicted Giuliani associate*

Call records included in an impeachment report released by House Democrats Tuesday show that House Intelligence Ranking Member Devin Nunes (R-Calif.) had a number of contacts in April with Rudy Giuliani and Lev Parnas, an associate of Giuliani's who has since been indicted for campaign finance violations.
*Why it matters: *The call records constitute some of the only new revelations from the report, which mostly relies on witness testimony that has been released to the public.
*The big picture: *The April contacts came in the midst of a smear campaign against former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch, which was led by Giuliani, Parnas and John Solomon, a Trump-friendly journalist who formerly wrote for The Hill.


----------



## Booter (Dec 17, 2019)

*Giuliani associate Lev Parnas lied to feds, should be jailed pending trial, prosecutors say*
The foreign-born man, along with Igor Fruman, was charged with making $325,000 in illegal straw donations to a Trump super PAC.

Parnas and another Giuliani associate, Igor Fruman, were carrying one-way tickets to Vienna when they were arrested at Dulles Airport outside of Washington, D.C., on Oct. 9.

The foreign-born Florida men were charged with making $325,000 in illegal straw donations to a Trump super PAC, as well as giving $15,000 to a second committee among a flurry of political donations intended to help them advance the interests of a Ukrainian government official and a Russian national seeking to break into the cannabis industry.

Prosecutors say Parnas and Fruman engaged in a scheme with a Ukrainian official, identified by NBC News as former chief prosecutor Yuriy Lutsenko, to oust the then-U.S. ambassador in Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch. Her ouster — which Giuliani had also advocated for — is one of the subjects of the Democrats' impeachment inquiry.


----------



## Booter (Dec 17, 2019)

*Rick Gates, key witness in Russia investigation, sentenced to 45 days in jail*

Former Trump campaign aide Rick Gates was sentenced Tuesday to 45 days in jail, a departure from a probation sentence that prosecutors said he deserved in exchange for being a key witness in the Russia investigation.

U.S. District Judge Amy Berman Jackson said the jail sentence would be intermittent, with Gates spending weekends behind bars. Gates will be on probation for three years, must pay $20,000 in fines and must do 300 hours of community service.

Other former Trump associates who were indicted as part of the Mueller probe are former national security adviser Michael Flynn, former campaign aide George Papadopoulos, and former personal attorney Michael Cohen.

Flynn pleaded guilty in 2017 to making false statements to the FBI about his contacts with a former Russian ambassador. He is scheduled to be sentenced in January after a judge rejected his claim that prosecutors forced him to admit to crimes he didn't commit.

Papadopoulos, who also pleaded guilty to lying to the FBI about his Russian contacts, served two weeks in prison.

Cohen is serving a three-year prison sentence after pleading guilty to campaign finance violations and other crimes.


----------



## Booter (Dec 17, 2019)

*Top Trump Organization deputy is target of DA’s Stormy Daniels investigation: report*

The Manhattan DA’s office, which is looking into the real estate empire founded by President Trump, is focusing on Trump Organization CFO Allen Weisselberg, according to ProPublica. 

Weisselberg is being investigated for allegedly hiding the hush-money payments, according to ProPublica. Cohen, in testimony to Congress, said he, at Trump’s direction, strategized with Weisselberg in October 2016 about how to fund the $130,000 payment to Daniels. 

Weisselberg and Donald Trump Jr. signed two of the monthly checks for Cohen. Trump signed six others.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2019)

On the cover of the Rolling Stone....










						'Corroboration Zero': An Inspector General's Report Reveals the Steele Dossier Was Always a Joke
					

The report throws water on one “deep state” conspiracy theory of the Russia investigation, but validates complaints about “fake news”




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What are YOU advocating ......a JFK style hit ??????????????*
> 
> *I'll put a bet out there that YOU are just as miserable in REAL life as
> your posts portray you on this forum.....*
> ...


e is busy looking up definitions and can't be bothered today.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> e is busy looking up definitions and can't be bothered today.


When you tell lies about a person, that person knows with certainty that you are  a liar.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> When you tell lies about a person, that person knows with certainty that you are  a liar.


So you're not looking up definitions today? Sorry, my mistake. I guess you'll be doing that tomorrow. Oh, and add the words ironic and disingenuous to the list of definitions you need to look up. If you need help all you have to do is ask.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you're not looking up definitions today? Sorry, my mistake. I guess you'll be doing that tomorrow. Oh, and add the words ironic and disingenuous to the list of definitions you need to look up. If you need help all you have to do is ask.


Did you find your source yet?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you find your source yet?


Common knowledge if you keep up with current events. Besides... why would I want to provide you a link that you won't use? You already know I'm right so I'm saving myself time. 

On the other hand, you still have definitions to look up. I wonder, were you this bad in school as well? Or this just a recent thing for you? 

Give my regards to Alice....


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Common knowledge if you keep up with current events. Besides... why would I want to provide you a link that you won't use? You already know I'm right so I'm saving myself time.
> 
> On the other hand, you still have definitions to look up. I wonder, were you this bad in school as well? Or this just a recent thing for you?
> 
> Give my regards to Alice....


Your source is "common knowledge"?

Please continue.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Common knowledge if you keep up with current events. Besides... why would I want to provide you a link that you won't use? You already know I'm right so I'm saving myself time.
> 
> On the other hand, you still have definitions to look up. I wonder, were you this bad in school as well? Or this just a recent thing for you?
> 
> Give my regards to Alice....


Here is some "current events" for you --



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/politics/house-impeachment-votes/
		


218
Support at least one article
15
Have not said
198
Opposed


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Your source is "common knowledge"?
> 
> Please continue.


nutters always assume others are privy to the same twisted logic they are fed and slurp down.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

According to the House of Representatives webpage, Duncan D Hunter of California's 50th district is still a Member.  That means he will be eligible to vote on the impeachment bill, even though he has announced that he will be retiring after the new year turns (I suspect that the delayed resignation is a ploy to earn another year on his Congressional pension).  

He really has nothing to lose politically, unless he thinks there is a place for him in California Republican politics despite his ruined reputation.  He has taken at least twice an oath to defend the Constitution, so this would be a good time to admit reality and vote the impeachment bill.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> According to the House of Representatives webpage, Duncan D Hunter of California's 50th district is still a Member.  That means he will be eligible to vote on the impeachment bill, even though he has announced that he will be retiring after the new year turns (I suspect that the delayed resignation is a ploy to earn another year on his Congressional pension).
> 
> He really has nothing to lose politically, unless he thinks there is a place for him in California Republican politics despite his ruined reputation.  He has taken at least twice an oath to defend the Constitution, so this would be a good time to admit reality and vote the impeachment bill.


Coocoo


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutters always assume others are privy to the same twisted logic they are fed and slurp down.


Are you gender bending? Isn't that one of the things you guys believe in? At least that's what they tell you to believe.. that and we have only twelve years before the planet dies. 

When you sober up you'll see how ironic your post was...


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Coocoo


Isn't he out on bail or something?  Does that mean he is or is not allowed to travel to Washington and vote?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Your source is "common knowledge"?
> 
> Please continue.


Did you find your definitions yet? No? That's because you're busy proving what an ass you are? That's one explanation...


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Isn't he out on bail or something?  Does that mean he is or is not allowed to travel to Washington and vote?


Is that illegal? I mean you're the queen of knowledge, right? Yet you're a failure at definitions...

I know, you're busy removing all doubt that you are a douche bag. I applaud your commitment to mediocrity. 

Give my regards to the Queen of Hearts and Alice..


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Is that illegal? I mean you're the queen of knowledge, right? Yet you're a failure at definitions...
> 
> I know, you're busy removing all doubt that you are a douche bag. I applaud your commitment to mediocrity.
> 
> Give my regards to the Queen of Hearts and Alice..


I have to admit that at times I don'understand half of what you post.

Let's leave it at that.


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 302553, member: 3"
Here is some "current events" for you --



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/politics/house-impeachment-votes/
		


218
Support at least one article
15
Have not said
*218 + 15 = 233 Your Numbers are a LIE, it's now 232*


198
Opposed
*198 is the CURRENT Republicans ( 1 Democrat just switched parties, unless he pusses out.)
+ 1 Independent Justin Amash is against Impeachment.
199 Total ( All it takes is 16 Democrats to stop it )*

/QUOTE

*The MSM LIED about the polling in 2016 ( They said HRC was a hands down winner )*
*They have LIED about everything since......

232 Democrats (Current if Van Drew switches to Republican)
198 Republicans
1 Independent

If 16 Democrats defect because of their vulnerability it's done.
If more than 16 defect, then Pelosi has lost control. ( Which in all honesty she has. )
If they pass it, then Mitch buries it. ( If he's true to his word. )
If it goes to trial, the Democrats are TOAST. I mean TOAST.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2019)

*Ah crap.......*
*1 Independent Amash is for Impeachment.
*
*18 need to defect to stop it.....*


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

There are 4 vacancies in the House right now.  That means a majority is 1/2 of 431, or 216.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I have to admit that at times I don'understand half of what you post.
> 
> Let's leave it at that.


That one just wants someone to play with, although he personally is playing with a half-deck.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That one just wants someone to play with, although he personally is playing with a half-deck.


You feeling lonely again Alice? It's OK as long as you stay away from the red cups you'll eventually get better..


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I have to admit that at times I don'understand half of what you post.
> 
> Let's leave it at that.


I can't help it if you're a bit slow. I realize with your advanced age that things tend to fly over your head so I'll try to type slower so you don't fall too far behind... 

Use your dictionary to lokk up definitions to the words:
Bipartisan 
Ironic
Disingenuous

And I want to add a new word to your list...

Liar

Can you handle this? If it's too difficult let me know and I will supply links with examples that you will easily understand.

Merry Christmas e


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2019)

I just heard this Congresswoman shouting how the impeachment is “rigged.” Exactly like Trump shouting how the election was “rigged.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I just heard this Congresswoman shouting how the impeachment is “rigged.” Exactly like Trump shouting how the election was “rigged.”


Yes, impeachment, "rigged" by Americans in support of the Constitution and democracy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I just heard this Congresswoman shouting how the impeachment is “rigged.” Exactly like Trump shouting how the election was “rigged.”


You mean Maxine shouting to impeaimpeach Trump his first week in office? Or was it when she got "gaveled" out?


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Here is some "current events" for you --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This morning's numbers (remember -- 216 needed to pass the impeachment bill)

222
Support at least one article
11
Have not said
198
Opposed


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2019)

People voted for what t said he was about, they voted for hope and change. The only hope t has left is that he hasn't given away too much to putin and other adversaries who act like they will be his friend . . . and the only change is that the GOP is now simply a cult of personality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2019)

Slowly but perceptibly, the Trump administration is moving towards a concrete defense in the president’s Senate impeachment trial: Not that Donald Trump didn’t pressure Ukraine to investigate Joe and Hunter Biden, but that he did — and that there’s nothing wrong with it.

The latest indication of this direction comes from the president’s personal lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, who in a couple of press interviews has acknowledged his role in advising President Trump to arrange the firing of the U.S. ambassador to Ukraine, Marie Yovanovitch, because Giuliani believed she stood in the way of getting those investigations.

If Trump wanted to focus on the impeachment defense that there was no quid pro quo and that he innocently asked for the investigations in order to fight corruption, then it would be genuinely crazy for his personal lawyer to reveal the specifics of how and what he communicated to the president. Giuliani’s statements are terribly harmful to Trump’s case — and he has now effectively waived attorney-client privilege, so he could be called to testify.









						Giuliani Hints at New Defense: So What If Trump Did It?
					

(Bloomberg Opinion) -- Slowly but perceptibly, the Trump administration is moving towards a concrete defense in the president’s Senate impeachment trial: Not that Donald Trump didn’t pressure Ukraine to investigate Joe and Hunter Biden, but that he did — and that there’s nothing wrong with...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People voted for what t said he was about, they voted for hope and change. The only hope t has left is that he hasn't given away too much to putin and other adversaries who act like they will be his friend . . . and the only change is that the GOP is now simply a cult of personality.


So what is today? Tequila shots in the morning to take the edge off?  Your post sound like your well into those shots...


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You mean Maxine shouting to impeaimpeach Trump his first week in office? Or was it when she got "gaveled" out?


It's rigged, I tell ya'. This impeachment and the election...rigged.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

Support for impeachment is down 6%..

Go Dems Go!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

messy said:


> It's rigged, I tell ya'. This impeachment and the election...rigged.


Crash and burn poser!


----------



## Booter (Dec 18, 2019)

*Rick Perry: Donald Trump will destroy the Republican Party*

“He offers a barking carnival act that can be best described as Trumpism: a toxic mix of demagoguery, mean-spiritedness and nonsense that will lead the Republican Party to perdition if pursued,” Perry charged during an address at the Willard Hotel in downtown Washington. “Let no one be mistaken: Donald Trump’s candidacy is a cancer on conservatism, and it must be clearly diagnosed, excised and discarded.”

“Most telling to me,” Perry said of Trump, is “his admission that there is not a single time in his life that he sought the forgiveness of God.”


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Crash and burn poser!


I did! And how many times do I have to tell you people, it's "poseur."


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I did! And how many times do I have to tell you people, it's "poseur."


You must drive a piece of crap.... like I said you're a fake!

Crash and burn Sunshine!! Lol!!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

espola said:


> This morning's numbers (remember -- 216 needed to pass the impeachment bill)
> 
> 222
> Support at least one article
> ...


*BIPARTISAN..*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You must drive a piece of crap.... like I said you're a fake!
> 
> Crash and burn Sunshine!! Lol!!!!


He seems like a 2010 Prius kind of a guy.


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He seems like a 2010 Prius kind of a guy.


I wish I still had my Prius. My car gets the worst mileage imaginable.


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You must drive a piece of crap.... like I said you're a fake!
> 
> Crash and burn Sunshine!! Lol!!!!


I can’t drive, silly. I crashed and burned. Now I ride a cow like the Temeculans.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

espola said:


> According to the House of Representatives webpage, Duncan D Hunter of California's 50th district is still a Member.  That means he will be eligible to vote on the impeachment bill, even though he has announced that he will be retiring after the new year turns (I suspect that the delayed resignation is a ploy to earn another year on his Congressional pension).
> 
> He really has nothing to lose politically, unless he thinks there is a place for him in California Republican politics despite his ruined reputation.  He has taken at least twice an oath to defend the Constitution, so this would be a good time to admit reality and vote the impeachment bill.


From today's vote tally:

Duncan Hunter (CA-50)  Article 1:  Not Voting   Article 2:  Not Voting 

So I got half my wish - or maybe was just not allowed to do it.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> *BIPARTISAN..*


In the history of American politics, at least since the politics simmered down to just two parties having any say in things, the word "bipartisan support" has come to mean having majority support by both major parties.  For example the VA Website Accessibility Act of 2018 which passed the House 387-0 (and then was ignored by the Senate).  Recently, some politicians have perverted that to mean that if they had just one vote from the opposition it was "bipartisan", or even worse, they put "bipartisan" in the bill title (e.g. - Bipartisan Enhanced Background Check Bill of 2019, a bill that ended up with 0 Republican votes).  

But you can go ahead with your own definitions.  We will just keep in mind that when you post you are often speaking politics, not English.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2019)

espola said:


> From today's vote tally:
> 
> Duncan Hunter (CA-50)  Article 1:  Not Voting   Article 2:  Not Voting
> 
> So I got half my wish - or maybe was just not allowed to do it.


Rumor has it he wanted to do the right thing on the way out, voting for impeachment, but was pressured into a no vote. I wonder what they know about him they used to blackmail him with?

The GOP playbook is wide open now, no holds barred, everything is ok.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2019)

espola said:


> In the history of American politics, at least since the politics simmered down to just two parties having any say in things, the word "bipartisan support" has come to mean having majority support by both major parties.  For example the VA Website Accessibility Act of 2018 which passed the House 387-0 (and then was ignored by the Senate).  Recently, some politicians have perverted that to mean that if they had just one vote from the opposition it was "bipartisan", or even worse, they put "bipartisan" in the bill title (e.g. - Bipartisan Enhanced Background Check Bill of 2019, a bill that ended up with 0 Republican votes).
> 
> But you can go ahead with your own definitions.  We will just keep in mind that when you post you are often speaking politics, not English.


Funny how some of those that complain about politicians, and say trump isn't one, use the same language.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 19, 2019)

espola said:


> In the history of American politics, at least since the politics simmered down to just two parties having any say in things, the word "bipartisan support" has come to mean having majority support by both major parties.  For example the VA Website Accessibility Act of 2018 which passed the House 387-0 (and then was ignored by the Senate).  Recently, some politicians have perverted that to mean that if they had just one vote from the opposition it was "bipartisan", or even worse, they put "bipartisan" in the bill title (e.g. - Bipartisan Enhanced Background Check Bill of 2019, a bill that ended up with 0 Republican votes).
> 
> But you can go ahead with your own definitions.  We will just keep in mind that when you post you are often speaking politics, not English.


Nice try e!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how some of those that complain about politicians, and say trump isn't one, use the same language.


Ok Parrot boy..LOL!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rumor has it he wanted to do the right thing on the way out, voting for impeachment, but was pressured into a no vote. I wonder what they know about him they used to blackmail him with?
> 
> The GOP playbook is wide open now, no holds barred, everything is ok.


Romor? Talk being an idiot! Worse thing is you were probably sober when you posted that...


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rumor has it he wanted to do the right thing on the way out, voting for impeachment, but was pressured into a no vote. I wonder what they know about him they used to blackmail him with?
> 
> The GOP playbook is wide open now, no holds barred, everything is ok.


He has already admitted to being a criminal while serving in the House by stealing from his campaign funds, partially to fund adulterous relationships.  What more could they have on him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Romor? Talk being an idiot! Worse thing is you were probably sober when you posted that...


Lying to have something to cry about or you battling the DT's?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2019)

espola said:


> He has already admitted to being a criminal while serving in the House by stealing from his campaign funds, partially to fund adulterous relationships.  What more could they have on him?


Maybe he frequents a gay prostitute that he does meth with like Ted Haggard did?


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe he frequents a gay prostitute that he does meth with like Ted Haggard did?


That reminded me of a movie from the 60's, Advise and Consent.  The critical point in the plot is that a nomination for Secretary of State is derailed when political opponents of the nominee discover that he had a brief gay fling in Hawaii while serving there in WW2.  The subject was handled so delicately in the movie (and the book also, I believe) that young viewers and readers won't know what the big deal is, but adults could read between the lines.


And...he is notorious for vaping nicotine (or maybe something else?) on the floor of the House, where smoking is prohibited.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying to have something to cry about or you battling the DT's?


Sorry... you're right I lied. You were obviously drunk when you made that post. There... feel better now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe he frequents a gay prostitute that he does meth with like Ted Haggard did?


I knew you were gay, but did not know you blow for dough.


----------



## Booter (Jan 22, 2020)

*The closed-door hearings*
Arguing that the House's impeachment inquiry was unfair to Trump, White House counsel Pat Cipollone complained about the closed-door House committee hearings at which witnesses were questioned in a room known as a Sensitive Compartmented Information Facility, or "SCIF."


"Not even Mr. Schiff's Republican colleagues were allowed into the SCIF," Cipollone said, referring to House Intelligence Committee chairman Rep. Adam Schiff, who is also the Democrats' lead impeachment manager.
*Facts First*: _This is false. As Schiff noted in his response to Cipollone, the 48 Republican members of the three committees holding the closed-door __hearings__ -- Intelligence, Foreign Affairs and Oversight -- were allowed into the SCIF, and they were given equal time to question witnesses._
Cipollone might have been referring to an October stunt in which Republicans who were not members of any of the three committees, along with some Republicans who were members, stormed the room to make a political point; the non-members were not allowed to be there, and they eventually left after causing a delay. But the Republicans who were members were allowed to be full participants in the proceedings.
Schiff said he would not suggest "Mr. Cipollone would deliberately make a false statement," but he said, "I will tell you this: He's mistaken. He's mistaken." He added that Republicans were not only allowed in but "more than that: they got the same time we did."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2020)

Booter said:


> *The closed-door hearings*
> Arguing that the House's impeachment inquiry was unfair to Trump, White House counsel Pat Cipollone complained about the closed-door House committee hearings at which witnesses were questioned in a room known as a Sensitive Compartmented Information Facility, or "SCIF."
> 
> 
> ...


Fake news as far as those balls deep on trump are concerned . . . or they just don't care.

Six in 10 people who approve of President Donald Trump (61%) say they can't think of anything Trump could do that would make them disapprove of his job as President, according to a Monmouth University poll released this week.









						6 in 10 who approve of Trump say they'll never, ever, ever stop approving
					

Most people who are on the Trump train say they are definitely, absolutely never getting off -- no matter what.




					www.cnn.com
				




"I could shoot someone . . ."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2020)

Again, what will Democrats do when the Senate is done with the trial?
Bernie gonna be the nominee? Will Hillary allow this to happen?
Will Warren be Bernie's running mate? Will Elizabeth allow this to happen?
What will the Democrats do when they loose again in November?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Again, what will Democrats do when the Senate is done with the trial?
> Bernie gonna be the nominee? Will Hillary allow this to happen?
> Will Warren be Bernie's running mate? Will Elizabeth allow this to happen?
> What will the Democrats do when they loose again in November?


Who are they going to lose to?  The Republicans are committing political suicide.  A majority of Americans want t out of office, and an even larger majority wants to see a fair trial where witnesses are called and compelled to give testimony.  

How about you?  Are you still claiming not to be a t supporter?


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2020)

QUOTE="espola, post: 306346, member: 3"

Who are they going to lose to?  
*The Republicans....By a LARGE % !*

The Republicans are committing political suicide.  
*Once again LYING SPOLA pisses on himself, your Criminal Party is committing suicide.
And it's kinda painful to watch.*

A majority of Americans want t out of office, and an even larger majority wants 
to see a fair trial where witnesses are called and compelled to give testimony. 
*And again LYING SPOLA pisses all over himself.....*
*Show the forum Your SOURCE for that FALSE statement....
Your Criminal Party is literally imploding and YOU can't save it with*
*your shitty LIES...!*


How about you? 
*YOU ARE A LIAR....YES YOU !*


 Are you still claiming not to be a t supporter?
*TRUMP is WINNING !
DEMOCRATS are DYING....*


/QUOTE


*Your Party is a miserable Criminal Network that has been exposed to the WHOLE NATION.....

Go roll in some dogshit, you'd be cleaner than before....*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Who are they going to lose to?  The Republicans are committing political suicide.  A majority of Americans want t out of office, and an even larger majority wants to see a fair trial where witnesses are called and compelled to give testimony.
> 
> How about you?  Are you still claiming not to be a t supporter?


If the Democrats nominate Bernie or Warren they have no chance to win the Presidency
A majority of the Electoral College is all that matters. You remember 2016? See US Constitution.
Is the trial over with? Were no witnesses called?
I did not vote for Trump in 2016. I will not vote for Trump in 2020.
But, you gotta love the economy, my 401 is kicking ass, the employment rates, the court picks that will influence this country long after you and I are dead and gone...
So who's your pick for President spola? Are you still claiming to be conservative? You still self medicating?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the Democrats nominate Bernie or Warren they have no chance to win the Presidency
> A majority of the Electoral College is all that matters. You remember 2016? See US Constitution.
> Is the trial over with? Were no witnesses called?
> I did not vote for Trump in 2016. I will not vote for Trump in 2020.
> ...











						RealClearPolitics - National General Election Polls
					

RealClearPolitics - National General Election Polls




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				




Don't cry in your beer - makes it taste salty.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2020)

espola said:


> RealClearPolitics - National General Election Polls
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - National General Election Polls
> ...


Sounds like the polls in 2016...Hillary couldn't loose...

Don't blow smoke up my ass - it tickles.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like the polls in 2016...Hillary couldn't loose...
> 
> Don't blow smoke up my ass - it tickles.


Hillary won the popular vote, and the Russians targeted the gullibel in a few key states to take the electoral vote.  T has been a loser since election day and it's just getting worse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Hillary won the popular vote, and the Russians targeted the gullibel in a few key states to take the electoral vote.  T has been a loser since election day and it's just getting worse.


You have been a loser all your life, I am sure your parents left you on a door step and the people who found you did the same.
Is Trump still in office?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have been a loser all your life, I am sure your parents left you on a door step and the people who found you did the same.
> Is Trump still in office?


Hurts don't it.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

Jeopardy! is taped weeks in advance, so having a category named "Lock Him Up!" today is pure coincidence.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 22, 2020)

I bet not one of the republican's in here has grown any balls and all will pretend they disagree. But if you've paid any attention to what's actually been going on with Trump blackmailing American aid to Ukraine so brazenly, it's getting hard to believe he's just going to get to walk away scot free.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I bet not one of the republican's in here has grown any balls and all will pretend they disagree. But if you've paid any attention to what's actually been going on with Trump blackmailing American aid to Ukraine so brazenly, it's getting hard to believe he's just going to get to walk away scot free.


They aren't even trying to deny he did it, they are trying to say it's ok . . . and if not, Hillary, Obama, Hillary, Hillary, Obama!!!


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2020)

It seems that some Republican Senators are offended at an accusation that they are engaged in a coverup.  The most direct way to respond to that is to allow all evidence to be uncovered.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2020)

QUOTE="espola, post: 306433, member: 3"

It seems that some Republican Senators are offended at an accusation
 that they are engaged in a coverup.  
The most direct way to respond to that is to allow all evidence to be uncovered.

/QUOTE


*Hey ...Dumbass...*
*
The House Judiciary was supposed to set up the " Articles of Impeachment "....They didn't !
The House Judiciary was supposed to subpoena witnesses......They Didn't !
The Speaker of the House was supposed to have an OFFICIAL VOTE to set up subpoena powers....They didn't !

This is/and has been a complete sham impeachment.....

The Republicans should have thrown this pile of feces out the first day....They didn't !

Now the Democrats have soiled the Senate chamber with their feces.....

This should be voted OUT after one hour of presentation by the Republicans on Sat.

My guess is ....They won't !
*
*The President Will be acquitted, but " We The People " have to suffer thru this shit....

The Penguin just completed his bloviating....*
*
Now we have the South Texas Weeble to suffer thru.....

How many times are they going to tell their Lies......?

Tell a LIE
Sell a LIE
Go to HELL for the LIE......!


Yes they will !, *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="espola, post: 306433, member: 3"
> 
> It seems that some Republican Senators are offended at an accusation
> that they are engaged in a coverup.
> ...


So, once again, the argument isn't what he did, (which we all know he did) it's process and politics. America is calling, please come back to us GOP.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I bet not one of the republican's in here has grown any balls and all will pretend they disagree. But if you've paid any attention to what's actually been going on with Trump blackmailing American aid to Ukraine so brazenly, it's getting hard to believe he's just going to get to walk away scot free.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2020)

*Adam Schiff = CRIMINAL*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


>


I love when you show how entrenched in right wing propaganda you are.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Yet of course... aside from some out of context videos and howls from the "Trump Forever" crowd, there doesn't seem to be enough meat on this Biden bone for congress to open a bipartisan investigation.

But I get why you're avoiding talking about Trump.  What would you say? What could you say?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 23, 2020)

espola said:


> It seems that some Republican Senators are offended at an accusation that they are engaged in a coverup.  The most direct way to respond to that is to allow all evidence to be uncovered.


Ha! That's exactly what it seems like.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2020)

I expected that at some point t would become rattled by the impeachment process and make some public statement that would further indict himself, but I find it hard to believe the "...or your head will be on a pike" rumor is true.

I look forward to today's excuses and denials.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 306493, member: 1707"

I love when you show how entrenched 
in right wing propaganda you are.

/QUOTE

*YOU CANNOT and WILL NOT accept the TRUTH.....*
*
Your ability to stick your head up a Donkeys ass for very long 
periods of time is truly amazing...!
*
*Say hello to your sphincter pal Adam " Schiff for Brains " while yur up there....!


Oh and by the way, that " Little " runt George Stephylococcus GOT CAUGHT on
live feed exposing his petulant side......Your Party and the MSM are in the shitter.







He needs to be tossed from ABC.....not that it would bring the rating up much.

*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

Schiff refers to CBS 'head on pike' story, infuriating GOP: 'Every one of us knows it is not true'
					

Senate Republicans -- including potential swing-voters -- expressed outrage Friday after lead House Impeachment Manager Adam Schiff, D-Calif., referred in his closing remarks at President Trump's Senate impeachment trial to a report that GOP members were told they'd face dire consequences if...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I bet not one of the republican's in here has grown any balls and all will pretend they disagree. But if you've paid any attention to what's actually been going on with Trump blackmailing American aid to Ukraine so brazenly, it's getting hard to believe he's just going to get to walk away scot free.


California Dreaming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

'Murkowski is PISSED': Schiff angers GOP Senators in closing remarks, gets vocal condemnation from chamber
					

Several Republicans spoke out against his comments — including two key moderates



					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

Anyone listening to sekulow’s opening?
The 32000000 mueller report was started from the lying fbi and that’s what the fisa court said.
Impeach the motherfucker.
You people are dumb as a box of dumb fucking rocks.
Trump 2020


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone listening to sekulow’s opening?
> The 32000000 mueller report was started from the lying fbi and that’s what the fisa court said.
> Impeach the motherfucker.
> You people are dumb as a box of dumb fucking rocks.
> Trump 2020


You're making about as much sense as a t tweetstorm.

On second thought, of course you are.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2020)

Pompeo's irrelevant (but undeniably true) statement in his defense -- "Bangladesh is not Ukraine".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

David Axelrod Delivers Death Knell to Dems' Hopes: Even Dems Don't Care About Impeachment Trial
					

Oof, that's gotta hurt!




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2020)

Chris Wallace: White House Lawyers Making A Mistake By Arguing "There's Nothing To See Here"
					

FOX News anchor Chris Wallace said Wednesday during impeachment trial coverage that White House lawyers are making a mistake by making their defense "there's nothing to see here."  CHRIS WALLACE, FOX NEWS: This last hour and a half was supposed to be about whether to subpoena documents from the...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Chris Wallace: White House Lawyers Making A Mistake By Arguing "There's Nothing To See Here"
> 
> 
> FOX News anchor Chris Wallace said Wednesday during impeachment trial coverage that White House lawyers are making a mistake by making their defense "there's nothing to see here."  CHRIS WALLACE, FOX NEWS: This last hour and a half was supposed to be about whether to subpoena documents from the...
> ...


*Adam Schiff for Brains got his whole foot in his mouth on " Meet The Press ".*
*He never ceases to amaze.....*
*Ed Buck is amazed....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

At least she is an honest whore.








						Democratic House impeachment manager inadvertently admits what impeachment is actually about
					

'Well, in that — I guess, in that sense...'



					www.theblaze.com


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2020)

The Republican Senators are in a fix - do they invite Bolton to testify and then ignore what he says?  Or pretend that they don't know about his accusations until after the vote?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2020)

espola said:


> The Republican Senators are in a fix - do they invite Bolton to testify and then ignore what he says?  Or pretend that they don't know about his accusations until after the vote?


Alternative facts have led to alternative reality.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Alternative facts have led to alternative reality.


Period.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

espola said:


> The Republican Senators are in a fix - do they invite Bolton to testify and then ignore what he says?  Or pretend that they don't know about his accusations until after the vote?


Who cares?


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?


The American people.  Know any?


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2020)

QUOTE="espola, post: 306766, member: 3"

The Republican Senators are in a fix - do they invite Bolton to testify 
and then ignore what he says?  
*What does " He " know that is impeachable.....Please....Please tell us old wired one....*

Or pretend that they don't know about his accusations until after the vote?
*What are the impeachable " Accusations ".....? TMZ wants to know...!*


/QUOTE


*Once again SPOLA ...you have proven your " DNA " linage to Adam Schiff for Brains.*


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2020)

If the vote to admit witness testimony (specifically Bolton) gets to 51, it will accelerate rapidly upward, maybe to over 90.


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2020)

This thing is great. Trump looks like a real gangster douche to the whole country.

The last impeachment was initiated by Ken Starr's investigation. Now he's on Trump's legal team and he says 

"In this particular juncture in America's history, the Senate is being called to sit as the high court of impeachment all too frequently," Starr said. “Indeed, we are living in what I think can aptly be described as the age of impeachment. ... How did we get here?"

This is all really good.


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2020)

espola said:


> The Republican Senators are in a fix - do they invite Bolton to testify and then ignore what he says?  Or pretend that they don't know about his accusations until after the vote?


This Bolton news is great. The republicans will shut it all down, but Trump has been so busted.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2020)

messy said:


> This Bolton news is great. The republicans will shut it all down, but Trump has been so busted.


Is this it? Is this the one? Again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2020)

messy said:


> This Bolton news is great. The republicans will shut it all down, but Trump has been so busted.


Anything to sell a book.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anything to sell a book.


What did he get wrong?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> What did he get wrong?


No idea, just like you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> The Republican Senators are in a fix - do they invite Bolton to testify and then ignore what he says?  Or pretend that they don't know about his accusations until after the vote?


Hey, Bolton isn't trying to sell a book right now, is he?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Alternative facts have led to alternative reality.


Reminds me of you libtards wanting Kavanaugh off the SC based on fake allegations made by a victim that didn't exist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> The American people.  Know any?


It's getting harder and harder with you demotards admonishing ICE, paid to protect us and our borders, and encouraging ILLEGAL ALIENS to come here and vote for the Libtard giveaway-of-the-day.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

messy said:


> This thing is great. Trump looks like a real gangster douche to the whole country.
> 
> The last impeachment was initiated by Ken Starr's investigation. Now he's on Trump's legal team and he says
> 
> ...


How long before you idiot demotards say Russians are donating money to Bernie Magoos campaign to help sabotage BootyGig, Pocahontas and Stuttering Joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's getting harder and harder with you demotards admonishing ICE, paid to protect us and our borders, and encouraging ILLEGAL ALIENS to come here and vote for the Libtard giveaway-of-the-day.


Don’t forget you are addressing elites.


----------



## messy (Jan 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How long before you idiot demotards say Russians are donating money to Bernie Magoos campaign to help sabotage BootyGig, Pocahontas and Stuttering Joe?


We will let you conspiracy freakos come up with that one. I used to say nominating John Kerry had to be a GOP plot...but I was joking.


----------



## messy (Jan 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, Bolton isn't trying to sell a book right now, is he?


Everyone knows what Bolton is saying is true...but they don't care. Of course, you might not be smart enough to recognize that he's telling the truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t forget you are addressing elites.


You are always so hurt, such the victim, so enthralled in your own sense of self worthlessness. Grow a pair, man up and face the real world. What's the problem, mommy didn't love you enough? Daddy left? It's over move on and be a man for once in your life. Geez you people are pitiful!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2020)

And the Republican sheep go baahhh....
#TrumpsAmerica

*



			Hannity’s ugly meltdown at Romney: Wanting the truth is ‘Trump hatred’
		
Click to expand...

*


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/01/29/hannitys-ugly-meltdown-romney-wanting-truth-is-trump-hatred/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 29, 2020)

Anyone know when the Mueller report is coming out?
That should settle things once and for all.

Let me know, thanks.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone know when the Mueller report is coming out?
> That should settle things once and for all.
> 
> Let me know, thanks.


It has been out for months (with some sections blacked out).  It's not good for your buddy t.  Have you been told that there is nothing in it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone know when the Mueller report is coming out?
> That should settle things once and for all.
> 
> Let me know, thanks.


Speaking of crybaby, victims . . . you all healed up yet?


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, Bolton isn't trying to sell a book right now, is he?



*Bolton is in Qatar.....quite convenient huh !*
*
We know who leaked the current transcript revelation....

Bolton/Lt Col Vindman's ( Fatboy ) brother thru the press....
Problem is neither read the Non disclosure document provided by the NSC and now 
legal proceedings are in motion...... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

"It's ok if one believes what they are doing is in the best interests of their constituents."


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "It's ok if one believes what they are doing is in the best interests of their constituents."



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

Nothing you can post that will dispute the above fact.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are always so hurt, such the victim, so enthralled in your own sense of self worthlessness. Grow a pair, man up and face the real world. What's the problem, mommy didn't love you enough? Daddy left? It's over move on and be a man for once in your life. Geez you people are pitiful!


Keep it up, it worked so well in 2016.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Keep it up, it worked so well in 2016.


Yes, yes it did and we have been living with the aftermath ever since. #America in decline.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Everyone knows what Bolton is saying is true...but they don't care. Of course, you might not be smart enough to recognize that he's telling the truth.


I know.  Just like Sondland.  He wasn't credible until he "presumed" exactly what you demotards wanted.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Speaking of crybaby, victims . . . you all healed up yet?


Anything on Russian collusion or no?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Anything on Russian collusion or no?


"Russia? If you are listening?"
"I don't know why it would be?"
"I believe Vlad."
 "The Mueller report can't clear Trump . . ."
Who is helped by undermining support for the Ukraine?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Anything on Russian collusion or no?


How about you Sean?


----------



## Booter (Jan 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Bolton is in Qatar.....quite convenient huh !*
> 
> *We know who leaked the current transcript revelation....
> 
> ...


What else would you expect?  Trump only surrounds himself with the best people, then they leave, then the nutters hate them.  Rinse and repeat.  You are like Charlie Brown having the football pulled away every time.  Keep up the good fight Nutter!!!


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2020)

It's comforting to see that Chief Justice Roberts is not in t's pocket.


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

You lose, again, loser.








						Schiff floats "compromise": How about we have just a single week of witness depositions?
					

"You want the Clinton model? Let's use the Clinton model."




					hotair.com


----------



## tenacious (Jan 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone know when the Mueller report is coming out?
> That should settle things once and for all.
> 
> Let me know, thanks.


You know this post is kind of hysterical in a way, given the article I posted.  But in the worst kind of way. 
Guess if all I'd been shown on tv was clips of Trump declaring the Muellers papers clear him of all charges,


----------



## tenacious (Jan 30, 2020)

espola said:


> It has been out for months (with some sections blacked out).  It's not good for your buddy t.  Have you been told that there is nothing in it?


I'd thought it was pretty clear he hadn't read it...


----------



## tenacious (Jan 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You lose, again, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree.  Schiff is really so articulate. Sort of like the HUD hearings in the 50's, there is going to be a stain. They might not play it on Fox News, but he just seems better at this, then anyone else I see in that chamber.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I disagree.  Schiff is really so articulate. Sort of like the HUD hearings in the 50's, there is going to be a stain. They might not play it on Fox News, but he just seems better at this, then anyone else I see in that chamber.


Schiff wanting to deal is not a good sign for you people.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I disagree.  Schiff is really so articulate. Sort of like the HUD hearings in the 50's, there is going to be a stain. They might not play it on Fox News, but he just seems better at this, then anyone else I see in that chamber.


Elizabeth Warren hit the grand slam today with her question about the integrity of the Supreme Court, the Senate, and the US Constitution - and thus forced CJ Roberts to read it out loud.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Schiff wanting to deal is not a good sign for you people.


Why is that?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2020)

"I deliberately didn't talk about the facts" -- A. Dershowitz.

If your lawyer starts making comments like this, supposedly in your defense, you need a new lawyer.  He seems to be taking Rudy's place as court jester on the impeachment defense team


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Have you people ever heard the one about Lamar Alexander?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

ac·quit
/əˈkwit/
 Learn to pronounce
verb
past tense: acquitted; past participle: acquitted
1.
free (someone) from a criminal charge by a verdict of not guilty.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2020)

When will the folks in DC realize they can pass legislation like Obama Care without bi partisan support...
But when it comes to impeaching a President, it just doesn't fly.

So who will the Democrats nominate to run against Trump?
Bernie or Liz ? Uncle Joe? Bloomberg?

How's your 401K doing?
Gonna be a good Super Bowl....go KC!


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

espola said:


> "I deliberately didn't talk about the facts" -- A. Dershowitz.
> 
> If your lawyer starts making comments like this, supposedly in your defense, you need a new lawyer.  He seems to be taking Rudy's place as court jester on the impeachment defense team


*STFU and finish " your " duty with Schiff......he's crying.*


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2020)

All those Senators who voted to exclude witnesses are now as guilty of a coverup as Nixon and his fellow convicts were.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

espola said:


> All those Senators who voted to exclude witnesses are now as guilty of a coverup as Nixon and his fellow convicts were.



*Your fear is obvious.......*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your fear is obvious.......*
> 
> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


The fear of the undermining of the American experiment from within, willfully, under the guise of patriotism?


"When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a bible."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

espola said:


> All those Senators who voted to exclude witnesses are now as guilty of a coverup as Nixon and his fellow convicts were.


Lock em up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2020)

The Democrats half assed their investigation in the House & expected the Senate to finish their investigation...
The House presented their case and failed to convince the majority that Trump committed treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors.

The Democrats want to change the Constitution regarding the electoral college...
Will the Democrats now want to change the Constitution to make it easier to impeach a President?
Those crazy socialist...what's next? Besides the election?


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Democrats half assed their investigation in the House & expected the Senate to finish their investigation...
> The House presented their case and failed to convince the majority that Trump committed treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors.
> 
> The Democrats want to change the Constitution regarding the electoral college...
> ...


The House "half-assed" investigation was crippled by the WH refusal to obey subpoenas.  That is one of the charges in the bill of impeachment.  Didn't you read it?  Or is that censored out of your news feed?

The defense presented by t's lawyers ranged from "nothing happened" to "Guilty - but what are you going to do about it".  From the start of the process in the House hearings, it was a foreseeable conclusion that the House would impeach but that the Senate would not convict.  Only some late-breaking facts could have changed that process.  It appears that the Parnas and Bolton revelations were not enough.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Democrats half assed their investigation in the House & expected the Senate to finish their investigation...
> The House presented their case and failed to convince the majority that Trump committed treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors.
> 
> The Democrats want to change the Constitution regarding the electoral college...
> ...


WTF? Are you trapped in looney right wing echo chamber? Its all you know.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2020)

espola said:


> The House "half-assed" investigation was crippled by the WH refusal to obey subpoenas.  That is one of the charges in the bill of impeachment.  Didn't you read it?  Or is that censored out of your news feed?
> 
> The defense presented by t's lawyers ranged from "nothing happened" to "Guilty - but what are you going to do about it".  From the start of the process in the House hearings, it was a foreseeable conclusion that the House would impeach but that the Senate would not convict.  Only some late-breaking facts could have changed that process.  It appears that the Parnas and Bolton revelations were not enough.


Hey fuck you, you arrogant ass.
See Executive privilege... 
See Obama - Fast & Furious
What's next you kool aid drinking ass wipe?
By the way espola, fuck you!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF? Are you trapped in looney right wing echo chamber? Its all you know.


You keep having the same wet dreams....loser.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2020)

QUOTE="espola, post: 307298, member: 3"

The House "half-assed" investigation was crippled by the WH refusal to obey subpoenas.  
That is one of the charges in the bill of impeachment.  
Didn't you read it?  
Or is that censored out of your news feed?

The defense presented by t's lawyers ranged from "nothing happened" to "Guilty - but 
what are you going to do about it".  From the start of the process in the House hearings, it 
was a foreseeable conclusion that the House would impeach but that the Senate would not convict.  
Only some late-breaking facts could have changed that process.  
It appears that the Parnas and Bolton revelations were not enough.


/QUOTE

*Poor Poor Lying Thieving Spola.....*
*You just keep on telling yourself the " House " was crippled.....
Yep...that's the ticket.*


*







Jerry ! Jerry ! JERRY ! .....



The women behind the desk could barely contain their LAUGHTER .......
Yep the Clown Show closed with the Clowns squabbling.
THERE'S YOUR " CRIPPLE "............!!!


*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey fuck you, you arrogant ass.
> See Executive privilege...
> See Obama - Fast & Furious
> What's next you kool aid drinking ass wipe?
> By the way espola, fuck you!


You poor thing you. Reality really hurts you don't it.


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey fuck you, you arrogant ass.
> See Executive privilege...
> See Obama - Fast & Furious
> What's next you kool aid drinking ass wipe?
> By the way espola, fuck you!


q.e.d.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

Nolte: Impeachment Proves Nancy Pelosi Is an Idiot
					

For a decade the media have told us Nancy Pelosi is some kind of master strategist. Impeachment proves she's an idiot.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You poor thing you. Reality really hurts you don't it.


There are some posters here who when shown they are in error respond with insults like "arrogant".  

Maybe to keep them from throwing a tantrum and breaking everyone's toys we should just treat them as we would if we were gentle kindergarten teachers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

espola said:


> There are some posters here who when shown they are in error respond with insults like "arrogant".
> 
> Maybe to keep them from throwing a tantrum and breaking everyone's toys we should just treat them as we would if we were gentle kindergarten teachers.


Their psychological scars are obvious.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Their psychological scars are obvious.


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*Scarred Criminals........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*
> 
> *Scarred Criminals........*


You wear your trauma on your sleeve.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 2, 2020)

espola said:


> There are some posters here who when shown they are in error respond with insults like "arrogant".
> 
> Maybe to keep them from throwing a tantrum and breaking everyone's toys we should just treat them as we would if we were gentle kindergarten teachers.


Not arrogant at all.
lol.


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not arrogant at all.
> lol.


Would you like a cookie?


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I disagree.  Schiff is really so articulate. Sort of like the HUD hearings in the 50's, there is going to be a stain. They might not play it on Fox News, but he just seems better at this, then anyone else I see in that chamber.


HUD should be HUAC?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 4, 2020)

Welp... I guess if nothing else I think the trial is going to be Schiff's springboard to higher office. Possibly CA Senator, or maybe in the cabinet if a dem takes the WH.

As for the impeachment wrapping up, I'm a bit shocked that there were no witnesses. Just taking into account the relevations Bolton dropped last week.  What leverage do you suppose Trump & Co. used to get the moderates fall in line?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 4, 2020)

espola said:


> HUD should be HUAC?


Yes the House Un-American Activities Committee.  Not sure why I wrote HUD.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Welp... I guess if nothing else I think the trial is going to be Schiff's springboard to higher office. Possibly CA Senator, or maybe in the cabinet if a dem takes the WH.
> 
> As for the impeachment wrapping up, I'm a bit shocked that there were no witnesses. Just taking into account the relevations Bolton dropped last week.  What leverage do you suppose Trump & Co. used to get the moderates fall in line?


The outcome came down to, "We don't need witnesses, we know he is guilty, we don't care."

May be the only trial in history where the jury declares guilty as charged, you are free to go.


----------



## LMULions (Feb 5, 2020)

betting Nixon would have preferred this Senate to those who actually stood up for what was right in the 70's.  


Can we re-define MAGA to mean that we should go back to a time when the Senate did what was right?


----------



## espola (Feb 5, 2020)

T


Hüsker Dü said:


> The outcome came down to, "We don't need witnesses, we know he is guilty, we don't care."
> 
> May be the only trial in history where the jury declares guilty as charged, you are free to go.


The two previous Presidential impeachment trials to go all the way to a vote (Nixon resigned) resulted in a majority of the Senate voting guilty, but not the 2/3 required by the Constitution.  The Democrats and independents are likely to make at least 45 guilty votes, so there is plenty of room for Republicans to effectively vote to split the baby - guilty, but not convicted.


----------



## espola (Feb 5, 2020)

LMULions said:


> betting Nixon would have preferred this Senate to those who actually stood up for what was right in the 70's.
> 
> 
> Can we re-define MAGA to mean that we should go back to a time when the Senate did what was right?


1800, maybe?

The Senate has done what is right many times, but has also done mostly what is expected of them for over 200 years.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2020)

espola said:


> 1800, maybe?
> 
> The Senate has done what is right many times, but has also done mostly what is expected of them for over 200 years.



*Move on.....There's only a .000000000000000001 % chance he'll be convicted *
*for CRIMES YOU DEMOCRATS COMMITTED !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2020)

*SPOLA

You should worry like hell about that " Private Flight " with 200 + potential *
*Coronavirus human petri dishes about to land in San Diego on Kalitta Air.....
That's nothing to scoff at " Old Man "...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2020)

Done.


----------



## LMULions (Feb 5, 2020)

I think Mitt must be part of the Deep-State conspiracy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2020)

LMULions said:


> I think Mitt must be part of the Deep-State conspiracy.


No, just a limp dick Juan McCain republican who will be voted out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, just a limp dick Juan McCain republican who will be voted out.


Nothing lasts forever. You really think the willfully ignorant will continue to dominate the Republican party?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Done.


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6345 View attachment 6346 View attachment 6347 View attachment 6348



*Bwwwwhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......YOU ARE THE ULTIMATE DUMBASS.....!


Ya wanna buy some " Chicken " strips.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing lasts forever. You really think the willfully ignorant will continue to dominate the Republican party?


Still projecting after all these years.....ratman you are if nothing else consistently stupid.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6345 View attachment 6346 View attachment 6347 View attachment 6348


Indeed...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Bwwwwhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......YOU ARE THE ULTIMATE DUMBASS.....!
> 
> 
> Ya wanna buy some " Chicken " strips.....*


What will ratboy do in November when the Dem's lose again to Trump....???


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What will ratboy do in November when the Dem's lose again to Trump....???


So you are taking off the disguise and admitting to being a trumpist now?


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2020)

espola said:


> So you are taking off the disguise and admitting to being a trumpist now?



*No LYING Spola......he supports a Political Party that wants to destroy Corruption.....*
*
You on the other hand appear to enjoy " Blowing " the horn of a Criminal Operation*
*running under the guise of the DEMOCRATIC PARTY.....wipe your lips.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No LYING Spola......he supports a Political Party that wants to destroy Corruption.....*
> 
> *You on the other hand appear to enjoy " Blowing " the horn of a Criminal Operation*
> *running under the guise of the DEMOCRATIC PARTY.....wipe your lips.*


You are a fool.


----------



## Imtired (Feb 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
> 
> Nothing you can post that will dispute the above fact.*


Not to you, that's true.


----------



## Imtired (Feb 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Bwwwwhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......YOU ARE THE ULTIMATE DUMBASS.....!
> 
> 
> Ya wanna buy some " Chicken " strips.....*


Be careful throwing around the word "dumbass".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

How can anyone explain the moral dilemma that trump is and put it in a positive light.

Kids in cages?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing lasts forever. You really think the willfully ignorant will continue to dominate the Republican party?


No, but it is sure working for the Democrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How can anyone explain the moral dilemma that trump is and put it in a positive light.
> 
> Kids in cages?


Probably better off caged here than free in their shit hole country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably better off caged here than free in their shit hole country.


That's what you would tell people? Great defense, America land of the free, home of the brave, better off caged up here than dead. Will the incinerators be built when the wall gets started?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what you would tell people? Great defense, America land of the free, home of the brave, better off caged up here than dead. Will the incinerators be built when the wall gets started?


No, that’s what Obama thinks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

Impeachment Figure Alexander Vindman May be Poised to be Removed from the National Security Council
					

Following his non-explosive ‘’bombshell’ testimony Vindman may be reassigned.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2020)

espola said:


> So you are taking off the disguise and admitting to being a trumpist now?


Trumpist?
How bout a realist....the Democrats are in crisis. 
Question has been asked before, who will they nominate to defeat Trump in the next election? 
Shouldn't be that tough, right?


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trumpist?
> How bout a realist....the Democrats are in crisis.
> Question has been asked before, who will they nominate to defeat Trump in the next election?
> Shouldn't be that tough, right?


Some people see crisis, others see opportunity.  Competent pollsters show t losing to any Democrat still running.  The best campaign organizer they have right now is t's mouth, especially since everything he says or does gets reported in minute detail now.  For example, what was the net loss/gain of the Limbaugh medal stunt?

The real political crisis looming is for the 23 Republican Senators facing re-election this year.  It will only take 4 losers out of that group to lose control of. the Senate.


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Some people see crisis, others see opportunity.  Competent pollsters show t losing to any Democrat still running.  The best campaign organizer they have right now is t's mouth, especially since everything he says or does gets reported in minute detail now.  For example, what was the net loss/gain of the Limbaugh medal stunt?
> 
> The real political crisis looming is for the 23 Republican Senators facing re-election this year.  It will only take 4 losers out of that group to lose control of. the Senate.



*What makes YOU think it's going towards Dems...*
*

All it takes is 8 Dems to lose and the Senate is 60 Republicans....I didn't include Romney cuz he's a*
*Filthy Democrat.....

This Iowa debacle is just the precursor to the Democratic Party folding completely....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What makes YOU think it's going towards Dems...*
> 
> 
> *All it takes is 8 Dems to lose and the Senate is 60 Republicans....I didn't include Romney cuz he's a*
> ...


You are a lunatic fascist, as are the rest of your comrades who are left in here.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trumpist?
> How bout a realist....the Democrats are in crisis.
> Question has been asked before, who will they nominate to defeat Trump in the next election?
> Shouldn't be that tough, right?


Crisis? 
Dem's are raising record political funding. Repubs are raising record amounts too. The country however, you could probably convince me is in crisis...
Did you see Trumps speech yesterday?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2020)

Trump Just Comes Out and Admits to Entire Ukraine Scam
					

How are Republicans feeling right about now?




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump Just Comes Out and Admits to Entire Ukraine Scam
> 
> 
> How are Republicans feeling right about now?
> ...



*VERY VERY FAKE NEWS.......Lap it up Husky Poo.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
> In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
> “Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
> "When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
> ...


Nice novel.  I already destroyed you on another thread.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nice novel.  I already destroyed you on another thread.


People who declare victory for themselves or give themselves nicknames are usually losers that have earned nothing.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People who declare victory for themselves or give themselves
> nicknames are usually losers that have earned nothing.


*" or give themselves nicknames are usually losers that have earned nothing. "


BWHAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaa...............!*

*Oh my goodness...go look in the mirror... " Husker Du/RatPatrol "





*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People who declare victory for themselves or give themselves nicknames are usually losers that have earned nothing.


Like Husky Pu?


----------

